# ONCE UPON A FAT MAMA.......



## Lou

It all started when I was 14 when I caught a bodybuilding show on late night TV in the early '80's. I caught the pairs class; I believe that it was Tony Pearson and Juliette Bergmann. My instant reaction was I want to look like that!!

At 15 I went to the local gym offered my services as a cleaner in return for free training....I started on my road to bodybuilding. I read every Muscle and Fitness magazine I bought cover to cover then Flex

Magazine came onto the market and I added that to my reading as well. Up until a couple of years ago I still had all of those magazines.....

I trained for about three and half years always with the intention of competing; I was always on a diet; I shared a house with NABBA South West Champion Sue Webber (for any of you who remember Sue was the spitting image of Glady Portuguese) who also placed top 6 at the Britain Final oooh waaaay back in 1987.....so was never short of a training partner or inspiration. However I lacked the discipline for the dieting you see I love my food.....so I never made the stage during the 80's. I trained at some great gyms in the Plymouth area including Fighting Fit in Rendle Street, Plymouth and the truest spit and sawdust gym with leaking roof and dumbells made in Plymouth dockyard; the Devonport Gym which is still there being run by a bloke called Lambert. (I saw Lambert at the Universe 2009 and gave him the surprise of his life.....LOL!!)

See the only picture I have of me aged 18 from that bodybuilding era.....I gave up the bodybuilding at that time for a man....BIGGEST mistake ever.

I then did NOTHING for the better part of 16 years!!

The story continues.....


----------



## Lou

Here we are about 17 years on.....I married in 1993 had my first child in 1996. I was about 9st 10lbs when I fell pregnant and put on a colossal 6.5 stone in 9 months. Baby no2 arrived in 1998 and I put on 7 stone with preganancy.......I turned to the Atkins diet in 2001 and lost all thge weight and was a tidy size 10/12.....through a biological circumstance baby no3 decided to put in an appearance in 2003 and I ended up putting on 7.5 stone in 9 months...my final weight after my son was born 18st exactly and a size 22 clothing. I cried.

Here is a pic of me the day before my sone was born.....HUGE!!


----------



## Lou

This is 20 months after the birth of my son.....I saw these holiday snaps and nearly died at how awful I looked ONE FAT MAMA...in a wet suit and yes I bought a surfboard...what you might call a whale strapped to a plank. 14 stone and a size XXXL wetsuit


----------



## Lou

October 2005

This picture has already been post on this forum once....this is one of a series I did to show me what I really looked like....bl00dy awful!!

14 stone and a size 16/18 clothes.

I made a deal with myself...I had to lose a stone before I would join a gym. I took one month and I joined Dragons because it opened early at 6am.


----------



## Lou

November 2005

Alot of progress had been made I lost my stone and I started training and lost some more weight.


----------



## Lou

December 2005

A much leaner Lou......at this point I started running as well and could finally run 3 miles without much trouble. I felt and looked so much better; up to this point I had lost 13KG of fat/weight in three months. I weighed in at 72.5kg.


----------



## Lou

Jan 2006

Training has taken on a whole new meaning for me by this stage and I am bitten once again by the BB bug. Progress is still very significant for me.


----------



## Lou

Feb 2006 no record of progress...

On to March 2006

I am still shaping up, but still doing stupid amounts of cardio work.....


----------



## Lou

May 2006

I made contact with a trainer who seemingly had a good reputation in prepping competitors in Holland people such as Ed van Amsterdam, Aimee Molleman etc.....he started me out with a diet advice etc......soon though while I was putting on size I was taking large amounts of fat with it.

As you can see the bulk is starting to return


----------



## Lou

Dec 2006

After several months of trying to make some muscle lean gains I am disappointed and disillusioned. I dump the overseas trainer and go it alone again. I drop some of the bulk and once again start to look a little leaner


----------



## T_Woody

Nice read!


----------



## Lou

August 2007

All the while during this new found fitness regime I am studying my final year at University....During 2007 I would lose the plot a little as my efforts really should be focussed on getting my dissertation done. Training and eating become a little inconsistent.

The results are not pretty this is how I looked shortly before my graduation.

I was a a fat 80kg......


----------



## Lou

September 2007

I graduate with Honours a 2:1 in Public Relations from the University of Bedfordshire.

My thoughts.....I want to give bodybuilding one more shot.

I had read a number of threads on forums and the name Karen Marillier popped up quite alot.

It set me thinking......


----------



## Lou

October 2007

I find contact details for Karen Marillier and send an email......

we set an appointment for the last day of November 2007......

I will say now this was the best move I ever made. :thumb:


----------



## Lou

November 2007

Karen sorts me out good and proper....cleans up my diet and INCREASES my calories cuts my training to four days and adds just a little cardio after the workouts.

She then says I will see you in about 12 weeks.....ok so it ended up being 10 weeks.

Feb 2008

Thanks to the new regime I lost 7kg of fat in 10 weeks I am now a much better for being 73kg.....


----------



## Lou

March 2008

This is a whole new me!


----------



## Lou

June 2008

Things are really progressing and shaping up nicely I am at this point very happy to make so much progress in such a short time.

Quote from Karen 'You are actually starting to look like a bodybuilder now'


----------



## Lou

July 2008

Just showing off a bicep.....


----------



## Lou

August 2008

While I am in Spain enjoying my holiday I get my youngest daughter to take some pics.......what a difference a year can make


----------



## Lou

October 2008

Keeping some VERY good company at the UKBFF Finals......looking bigger too


----------



## Lou

Feb 2009

I train through November upto December 16th and then have to take 6 weeks out for surgical purposes :laugh::laugh:

The result is brilliant another new me....can you tell yet???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

March came and went and the it was announced by my mentor/trainer that we would start dieting in April to compete in September.....

It had begun....the dream/goal of competing was looming large....


----------



## BLUTOS

WOW an amazing journey..... so far. Look forward to future updates!


----------



## Lou

April 2009

Dieting to start with a major clean up of the diet with adjustmenst made by Karen here and there.

By July 2009 this was the result.....


----------



## Lou

August 2009

By this time a Keto diet had been started and we were seeing great results....


----------



## Lou

September 2009

After 20 months of hard work, dedication, sacrifice and the help of my brilliant mentor Karen Marillier I took to the stage at the West Midlands qualifier on September 20th 2009....OK I won because I was the only heavyweight in my class but I earned my place at the British Finals

I fulfilled a longstanding ambition to compete it took 23 years.....


----------



## Lou

October 2009

Lou at the British Finals; I placed 4th a great achievement one I hope to improve on....I am taking 18 months out to make much needed improvements but I hope to compete again in 2011.


----------



## TIMMY_432

Really enjoyed readin this lou, well done on the gains and fair play for not givin up and stickin with it  , look forward to readin more. Once again well done :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Inspiring stuff Lou xxx


----------



## Lou

This is a chronological post about my progress along the road to fulfilling my ambition to compete and to have some success at doing so.

But I can honestly say it has been incredibly difficult holding down two jobs, three children to care for, managing an unsupportive husband and family who do not understand why I do this.

I wholeheartedly believe that if you have a goal;ambition; dream that you can achieve with discipline, consistency and a drive that will not deter you from the path that you set yourself.

A good support structure does not necessarily have to come from your nearest and dearest, though it helps. I could not have travelled my route without the help and friendship of Karen and Harold Marillier, my sister Juliet and her partner Sarah, and Denise who I frequently use as a sounding board...and all my other friends who have been there in the background encouraging me to go on.

Keep working hard at what you do, because hard work pays off!

LOU


----------



## gymfit

:thumbup1: Awsome :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

I was going to say why did you just not make one very big post instead of numerous small ones but that would have spoiled the suprise transformation at the end!

Well done nice to serious female trainers.


----------



## Ser

Truley inspirational chick! Well done you!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb :Excellent:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul

WOW, incredible work and achievement there Lou.

You must be proud of what you have achieved. :thumb:


----------



## Davo

Thanks for for posting this. Fantastic progress!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

well done, a very inspirational read, pat yourself on the back:thumbif you can reach:laugh


----------



## Guest

> Lou at the British Finals; I placed 4th a great achievement one I hope to improve on....


great thread and fantastic progress- congrats and hope to read more of your progress in the future


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb :Excellent:thumb:


I now have to repeat this process on MT.....phew....LOL!! I hope it has been a reasonably good read....it really is only snapshot and hope that it is inspiring to others.

If this in any way helps anyone to progress then the purpose of posting this thread will have been soooo worthwhile.

I know I am not the only one who has a great story to tell.....there are many.

I want to encourage more ladies to share their journey....go on girls get posting!


----------



## Lou

Con said:


> I was going to say why did you just not make one very big post instead of numerous small ones but that would have spoiled the suprise transformation at the end!
> 
> Well done nice to serious female trainers.


Now you know why surprises are best left till last


----------



## Lou

romper stomper said:


> great thread and fantastic progress- congrats and hope to read more of your progress in the future


If this thread can be kept alive then I will add to it in the months to come and possibly chart the next 18 months as some drastic changes need to be made to a couple of body parts.....waist and back.

The rest will fortunately only need maintenance....


----------



## DanJ

Truly inspirational. What a fantastic journey, you look amazing!! And the fact that ou did it on your own with so much going on is a credit to you. Well done :thumb: .


----------



## MissBC

I love it Lou your awesome and such an inspiration xx


----------



## Galtonator

great read Lou well done


----------



## jonno

What a truly inspirational story. I hope you keep it up and see how far you can go.

:thumb:


----------



## xzx

Fansastic read Lou. Best post on here for a very very long time and very inspirational ot others both Female & Male. Well done girl!!!


----------



## Kate1976

Awesome read - thanks Lou! Just goes to show, if you want something bad enough you'll do whatever it takes to get it!


----------



## ElfinTan

xzx said:


> Fansastic read Lou. Best post on here for a very very long time and very inspirational ot others both Female & Male. Well done girl!!!


*STICKY?????*


----------



## king_jamie_h

Ye this needs to be sticky this is crazy you look absolutely fukin awesome. keep it up you could easily place 1st with your drive.


----------



## KINGKONG24

WELL DONE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Jacko89

I'm very very impressed Lou, well done to you. This is very inspriational to all not only females.

Lets hope you keep updating this until your next show as i for sure will be following because there isn't far enough female bodybuilders in the world!

P.S. Love the delts!


----------



## WRT

Damn what an inspiration and what a transformation! Well done!


----------



## Tiger81

Incredible. Props to ya. :beer:


----------



## clairey.h

really great to see all the pics from years before and how you've evolved.......thanks for sharing....... love to see how you get on next year

congrats on the achievements you made so far :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## iopener

Good story.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pflx

Glad your hair has also evolved lol, but seriously awsome not just for continued effort but also for the result, awsome


----------



## FATBOY

wow fantastic well done girl just shows never lose sight of your goals and dreams :thumb:


----------



## xzx

ElfinTan said:


> *STICKY?????*


Come on mods, can you not here that

*STICKY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lou

What can I say.......it has been an awesome journey. Thank you all for your positive comments.

I have just come to the end of two weeks of eating everything I like after the British but this morning I have started in earnest again with maintaining a good solid balanced diet and looking toward the next goal...more size in delts and back and plenty of Pilates for my mid-section. The rest, well its just maintenance. 

Lou XX


----------



## XJPX

This is such a great read and was so nice meeting you at the Brits this year  , hopefully see you soon Jordan x


----------



## Mikey40

Hi Lou

Just read this after you were on my thread about competing. Wow ! What a journey. You've done just amazing and just goes to show what can be done. But what has really rung true with me is that you found a mentor in Karen early who set you up with diet, advice and vision and put you on the right track. it's totally what I need to find. Once again well done on your achievement Lou.


----------



## Lou

XJPX said:


> This is such a great read and was so nice meeting you at the Brits this year  , hopefully see you soon Jordan x


Hey Jordan

Good to meet you too....remember what I said about the NHS...LOL!!

No doubt our paths will cross again.....wishing you all the best for the next competitive season but DO NOT neglect your studies. You still have a long road ahead of you to do all the things you want with bodybuilding and you certainly have made an impression this year......

Lou X


----------



## Ex-SRD

This is a great read. It was great to chat with you in Nottingham, Lou. What a great attitude you have.


----------



## Lou

Ex-SRD said:


> This is a great read. It was great to chat with you in Nottingham, Lou. What a great attitude you have.


Thank you James; great chatting with you too.......will be watching the show next year and quietly doing my thing in the background ready for 2011.

Will be posting this on MT when I get a moment I am sure yoo won't mind 

Lou


----------



## Dawn

Hello you  Lovely to meet you in Southport and now to read your story in great detail. I just love the amazing transformations that many women have made in this sport and you must be one of the top transformed physiques. Well done and good luck with your future comps. x


----------



## GBLiz

excellent read- there's a guy looking for womens stories for magazines at the moment- he's advertised on MT- you should cash in on your hard work ££££!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragon555

wow your muscle is beautifull! im gona start taking pics and try and do something like this 1day  keep up the good work


----------



## Lou

Dawn said:


> Hello you  Lovely to meet you in Southport and now to read your story in great detail. I just love the amazing transformations that many women have made in this sport and you must be one of the top transformed physiques. Well done and good luck with your future comps. x


It was great to meet you too Kitty finally to put faces to the almost anonymous screen names we all have is lovely.......talking about transformations you haven't done so bad yourself I remember following your thread to your first comp in 2006?? Its all good work anyone who gets of their **** and achieves their goals deserves a bit of credit..... :thumb: :thumb :

Good luck with your futuire comps it will be great to catch up at another show sometime soon.

LouX


----------



## Lou

GBLiz said:


> excellent read- there's a guy looking for womens stories for magazines at the moment- he's advertised on MT- you should cash in on your hard work ££££!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the heads up......


----------



## Uriel

Just zipped through, brilliant work ending in a good powerful physique


----------



## Lou

Thanks Uriel.....long ways to go yet though.


----------



## Ex-SRD

GBLiz said:


> excellent read- there's a guy looking for womens stories for magazines at the moment- he's advertised on MT- you should cash in on your hard work ££££!!!!!!!!


Good idea; Lou you'd be perfect for him. He contacted me looking for your sort of story


----------



## Lou

Well it has been what 7 weeks since the British and I gained a few kilos 10 to be exact I am now well back into the swing of eating a clean diet. Last year I got too heavy at 88kg so I have opted to cruise between 80 - 83kg I have two kilos to lose to get to 83kg, after Christmas I will go for the other 3kg shouldn't be too difficult. My goal is to be at 80kg by the end of January. Then we can review things and put together a plan for 2011.

I have started doing a lot of core work to draw in my waist - as it is a BIG flaw in my physique and my lack of core strength is truly shocking.....thats having kids and doing nothing for 17 years for you :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Lou

Just reading my last post ......what a crock...LMAO!!

Seems my body likes to cruise at 88kg....I have stopped ALL cardio work and have taken the day on day off approach to training for the weakest parts of my physique maintenance for legs on a saturday afternoon with a little triceps work....after Pilates. :thumb: Making nice progress.


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> *Just reading my last post ......what a crock...LMAO!! *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seems my body likes to cruise at 88kg* ....I have stopped ALL cardio work and have taken the day on day off approach to training for the weakest parts of my physique maintenance for legs on a saturday afternoon with a little triceps work....after Pilates. :thumb: Making nice progress.


lmfao your body's playing mind games with you for putting it through the diet :laugh: enjoy legs hunni x


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Just reading my last post ......what a crock...LMAO!!
> 
> Seems my body likes to cruise at 88kg....I have stopped ALL cardio work and have taken the day on day off approach to training for the weakest parts of my physique maintenance for legs on a saturday afternoon with a little triceps work....after Pilates. :thumb: Making nice progress.


Lou I llove you because you are the only lass on here that makes me feel tiny @77....keep it up ol' gal!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou,

I have read your progress, and looked at your pics in your thread from start to finish. You have given me lots of inspiration, as I expect also to many others who will go on to read your thread. You have worked very hard juggling parenting work and uni to achieve your goals. You should be very proud of what you have achieved.

Along with the other ladies on the site, who also juggle things, I am sure we will achieve our goals. It just goes to prove what dedication, determination and stubbornness can achieve. Its there if you really want it, you have to go out and grab it by the horns and work hard for it.

Well done the results are fab!

Betty x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Lou I llove you because you are the only lass on here that makes me feel tiny @77....keep it up ol' gal!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO!! Ahhh...the way you're training it won't be long before you are in the 80kg bracket.....

There are plans afoot......watch this space.....I will be kissing 88 kg goodbye before long:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LMAO!! Ahhh...the way you're training it won't be long before you are in the 80kg bracket.....
> 
> There are plans afoot......watch this space.....I will be kissing 88 kg goodbye before long:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I knew you would take that in totally the right way! If you would have told me last year that I would be pretty comfortable at 70+kg I would have told you NEVER....funny how things change huh:laugh:

I'll keep my lookout for said 'plans'!!!!! :0) Maybe a race to 80 lol one up one down and we'll meet in the middle!


----------



## Lou

Ha....You will be there before me sweety......I got a way to go before I come down but coming down I will be....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Ha....You will be there before me sweety......I got a way to go before I come down but coming down I will be....... :lol: :lol:


  :thumb: Its all fun!


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> Lou,
> 
> I have read your progress, and looked at your pics in your thread from start to finish. You have given me lots of inspiration, as I expect also to many others who will go on to read your thread. You have worked very hard juggling parenting work and uni to achieve your goals. You should be very proud of what you have achieved.
> 
> Along with the other ladies on the site, who also juggle things, I am sure we will achieve our goals. It just goes to prove what dedication, determination and stubbornness can achieve. Its there if you really want it, you have to go out and grab it by the horns and work hard for it.
> 
> Well done the results are fab!
> 
> Betty x


Thanks for your kind comments.......and of course your own observations about how to achieve it are spot on......good luck with your goals. I am positive you will achieve them.

Hard Work Pays Off!

Lou


----------



## Lou

OK.....well I am off to the gym to train chest......going to a different gym today Atlas...proper hardcore not the usual corporate glitz club I normaly train at. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

Hello Journal......

Just a wee update.......size is coming along nicely in delts back and chest. Waist is being drawn in too but that is going to be more hard work than I initially thought....so core work is being done 4 times a week. I am weighing in at *90.7kg (14st 2lbs)* swallows hard....(as I know when I start dieting again the sh!t has to be peeled off) Anyhow nothing I haven't done before.  

Have changed training style opting for a more intense approach finally got myself a decent training partner a former NABBA Britain winner. :thumb: He pushes me *really* hard...he trained with Warren Treasure in a past life.


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck hun, i am sure you will get there and the end results will be fab xx


----------



## MissBC

Good luck babe  x Im sure you will look awesome next time on stage!


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Hello Journal......
> 
> Just a wee update.......size is coming along nicely in delts back and chest. Waist is being drawn in too but that is going to be more hard work than I initially thought....so core work is being done 4 times a week. I am weighing in at *90.7kg (14st 2lbs)* swallows hard....(as I know when I start dieting again the sh!t has to be peeled off) Anyhow nothing I haven't done before.
> 
> Have changed training style opting for a more intense approach finally got myself a decent training partner a former NABBA Britain winner. :thumb: He pushes me *really* hard...he trained with Warren Treasure in a past life.


RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Watch me grow ladies.......

trained back today....forced to go to glamourville because my little treasures are on half-term and they have a creche its only saving grace apart from the pool, the sauna, the pilates classes,.......ahhhh sh!t. :whistling:

Did ok.....going to be sore tomorrow. Among other things I did today,three sets of chins 10-8 reps draggin' up my fat 91kg a$$........ouch! :lol: :cool2: :lol:

Lou


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Watch me grow ladies.......
> 
> trained back today....forced to go to glamourville because my little treasures are on half-term and they have a creche its only saving grace apart from the pool, the sauna, the pilates classes,.......ahhhh sh!t. :whistling:
> 
> Did ok.....going to be sore tomorrow. Among other things I did today,three sets of chins 10-8 reps draggin' up my fat 91kg a$$........ouch! :lol: :cool2: :lol:
> 
> Lou


I bet you scare em sh*tless in that place mate lol!!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Ha....you have no idea how much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The funniest thing recently was two guys in the 'floor' area as I walked over to do some core worked they looked at me and visibly mouthed 'Jesus Christ'....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They then decided to leave


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Ha....you have no idea how much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The funniest thing recently was two guys in the 'floor' area as I walked over to do some core worked they looked at me and visibly mouthed 'Jesus Christ'....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They then decided to leave


You should have said " No trust me Jesus wasn't this big:thumb:"


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Ha....you have no idea how much :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The funniest thing recently was two guys in the 'floor' area as I walked over to do some core worked they looked at me and visibly mouthed 'Jesus Christ'....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They then decided to leave


LOVE IT :thumb: x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> You should have said " No trust me Jesus wasn't this big:thumb:"


Your right......but JC was reportedly a larger than life character :innocent: ...you have start asking yourself questions do I fit that bill? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Had a day off today...but like the good girl that I am :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :lol: went to my Pilates class the work is starting to pay off.

Tomorrow I train chest then I am taking my son Theo to the cinema to see Astroboy.......the kid with machine guns in his butt...kids, huh? :lol:

Tonight my girls and hubby have gone to see Avatar for the 2nd time but this time in 3D.


----------



## Bettyboo

lol @ Jeus Christ bit hehe.. My son wants to go see the boy with guns in his butt too, god bless our Kids. I am going to attempt next week to see Avatar second time round without being ill hehe.

Lou, sounds like your make fab progress hun x


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Your right......but JC was reportedly a larger than life character :innocent: ...you have start asking yourself questions do I fit that bill? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Had a day off today...but like the good girl that I am :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2: :lol: went to my Pilates class the work is starting to pay off.
> 
> Tomorrow I train chest then I am taking my son Theo to the cinema to see Astroboy.......the kid with machine guns in his butt...kids, huh? :lol:
> 
> Tonight my girls and hubby have gone to see Avatar for the 2nd time but this time in 3D.


Well I can say hand on heart that you impressive me more and I have more respect for than any bleeding Jeesuz (no offence any Christians so if you take offence then that is your perception problem and not my delivery problem....deal with it)


----------



## Linny

How do you manage to keep your focus in pilates? I did it once and was bored $hitless :laugh:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Well I can say hand on heart that you impressive me more and I have more respect for than any bleeding Jeesuz (no offence any Christians so if you take offence then that is your perception problem and not my delivery problem....deal with it)


Thanks Tan......I have no problem with your delivery :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> How do you manage to keep your focus in pilates? I did it once and was bored $hitless :laugh:


its all in the mind Grasshopper.. :lol: :lol:

It's difficult staying focussed especially when your instructor has a sense of humour.....focussing is difficult enough for me as it is, dyslexia plays a big part in that. :confused1: :confused1: Though once I get into my stride so to speak I find it helps me with my concentration and can't let my mind wander because you have to really think about what your core muscles are doing in each execise....hence I go twice a week. :bounce:


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> lol @ Jeus Christ bit hehe.. My son wants to go see the boy with guns in his butt too, god bless our Kids. I am going to attempt next week to see Avatar second time round without being ill hehe.
> 
> Lou, sounds like your make fab progress hun x


Hahahhahah.....seems our boys have similar senses of humour. How old is your son? Theo is 7.

My girls and hubby enjoyed Avatar 3D though Bronwen my 11 yr old had to leave the auditorium a couple of times because she got scared. Bless her.

Every work out is a step closer to where I want to be

Your own progress is not too shabby either keep up the hard work it will all pay off.


----------



## Lou

The scales broke when I stood on them this morning....... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mmmmm.......91.9kg or in old money 14st 5lbs..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Trained back today really good session.....

Osteopath visit to morrow to sort out my hip going for a bit of manipulation


----------



## Gym Bunny

This was an absolutely fantastic read Lou!

You're not heavy until you've hit the 100kg mark. I'm extremely impressed with your dedication and journey. The lat spread in particular has made me green.

Random question, how tall are you?


----------



## Lou

^^^^^^

Hey Gym Bunny....thanks for the compliments 

Not a random question at all I am 5' 7" or 1.72m


----------



## ElfinTan

What's this .fcking9 malarky....get it rounded up:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

92kg:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lou

LOL!!! Tan you make me laugh.....:laugh:

91.9kg well its psychological weighing  ....you know a bit like psychological pricing £1.99, its not £2.00 so its still cheap, and makes me feel better...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LOL!!! Tan you make me laugh.....:laugh:
> 
> 91.9kg well its psychological weighing  ....you know a bit like psychological pricing £1.99, its not £2.00 so its still cheap, and makes me feel better...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahahah!!! So you still feel like waif:laugh::laugh::laugh: To me it's like when someone says 'I've lost half a lb!' :ban: ....most of us lose more than that every morning ffs:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: Though from now on I'm going to be 39.99...years old!


----------



## Lou

^^^^^^^^^ NOPE^^^^^^^^

I feel like porky pig :bounce: :bounce:

I feel like ****e today after my trip to the Osteo yesterday......proper toxic chick, after having BIG manipulation done on T5-T9 on my back, hip, erector spinae unknotted etc......should be ok tomorrow to do chest. Just keep drinking loads of water

Got to go back next week to have some more treatment done......bang goes another £90.00 for the 3 treatments I have had/am having.

The things we do to stay in shape....LOL!


----------



## Lou

Feeling much better today.........did 200 mile round trip to surprise a friend with some pressies after what has been a very stressful week for her....went home and trained chest, picked up the kids from school made dinner, made my food then went to work....a day in the life of....  :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Is that all??????? :whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Is that all??????? :whistling:


Yeah......that's all....I think, Oh I also took the kids to school.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dawn

Pah, wait until you start cutting properly Ms Elf every bloody half counts then 

Lou if you feel like porky pig shall you and I stand in a corner together at the seminar


----------



## Lou

Sounds like plan Dawn......will there be cake??  

Karen will kick my ar$e if my weight goes up any more....... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Yeah proper cutting every bl00dy ounce counts...... :lol:

I think the plan will be to keep my weight right down after the next cutting diet which will start at the beginning of May:thumb: :thumb: You know I am actually looking forward to dieting.....bring it on:rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Dawn said:


> Lou if you feel like porky pig shall you and I stand in a corner together at the seminar


I'll join you!


----------



## Dawn

LOL, lets have a cake eating corner!!

My intention was to keep the weight to a minimum gain but I achieved that within a couple of weeks and have been battling since. An extra lb here and there creeps on. I have some to realise that sadly I need to keep cardio in


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> P*ah, wait until you start cutting properly Ms Elf every bloody half counts then *
> 
> Lou if you feel like porky pig shall you and I stand in a corner together at the seminar


You'll not see a .anything noted when I cut my dear:laugh: If it aint a full one I'm not counting it!


----------



## Dawn

I hope you only lose half a week then, then that will mean you'll not be losing anything hehe!! (joke, you know I luv ya)


----------



## Lou

Beklet said:


> I'll join you!


You will be more than welcome hun.....the more the merrier!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> You'll not see a .anything noted when I cut my dear:laugh: If it aint a full one I'm not counting it!


LOL!!

Well OK I have only done this cutting thing once....for 28 weeks.....but let me tell you low/0 carbs will give you a good headf**k to the point of making think you are away with the fairies or elves in your case.....ever *gram* will become an issue:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

:lol:Trained well yesterday......was only supposed to be a 'maintenance' day for shoulders and arms but bl00dyhell I am sore. Glad I have a day off today.... 

My son is in London with my Mum's partner Eileen and his cousin, Adam going to the Science Museum and then to a restaurant to eat.

I have two daughters lined up for spray tan's when I get home from work today......

Exciting stuff he? :lol: :bounce:

Lou


----------



## tinkerbabe

Love your story its an inspiration..have stuck pic of you on my wall as motivation (its ok im not weird lol) great to read the ladies postings as most done by the guys.

Sorry not able to make elfin tans event in march sounds great... have learned alot from the board though to make some big changes already...good news is we have a proper gym reopening march (*in cockermouth we all got flooded in nov) john the owner who was a competitive body builder has offered to take me on as a project...so will be joining.....you girls are brilliant Thanxs


----------



## Lou

tinkerbabe said:


> Love your story its an inspiration..have stuck pic of you on my wall as motivation (its ok im not weird lol) great to read the ladies postings as most done by the guys.
> 
> Sorry not able to make elfin tans event in march sounds great... have learned alot from the board though to make some big changes already...good news is we have a proper gym reopening march (*in cockermouth we all got flooded in nov) john the owner who was a competitive body builder has offered to take me on as a project...so will be joining.....you girls are brilliant Thanxs


Awww...thank you. Hey your always welcome in this journal not all of it will be exciting all of the time but if it inspires someone then I am more than a happy girl.  

Great to hear there is a new gym opening where you are and that you will have someone 'taking charge'. I was given a piece of advice by a top amateur before I went to see my mentor/trainer Karen M.... 'Don't p!ss her off'. 

That is my advice to you, if you are going to do things seriously do it with real commitment and a whole heart and don't p!ss your mentor/trainer off....they have vast amounts of experience that you can only hope to gain over time...and as you become more confident spread the love and share a little of what you learn with others to get them started or to make a small adjustment to what they are doing.   

All the best with your goals Tinkerbabe

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

Finally I got a pic sent to me by Fivos.....taken backstage at the British Finals 2009...there are 10 more pics yet that I have ordered from him that should be arriving soon.

Still got alot of work to do but we are getting there ......gradually

COPYRIGHT FIVOS PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady hell hun, you lok fab, keep going with the hard work you have been putting in xx


----------



## Lou

Helooooooo!!!!!!!

The time has come to revisit this journal.....as dieting has commenced for the Stars of Tomorrow Comp on November 14th 2010.

So there is the end point and the beginning of this journey started on June 1st 2010.....23 weeks of hard work, drama, highs, lows and complete headfvcks.....soon it will be mornings starting at 5am for cardio and nights finishing at 10:30pm where I will just fall into bed after work. :cool2:

This time round I will set my focus NOT on food but doing bits around my house to keep my mornings occupied, painting, decorating, gardening....absolutley NO baking and cooking unnecessarily and then becoming the feeder to my family.... :lol:

I am not going to promise to be writing in this everyday nor will I reveal too much about the process out of respect to my trainer. BUT will dip in and out with comments on my progress and perhaps the odd picture. :innocent: :innocent:

I am delighted to have Mrs M in my corner and couldn't wish for better.....so here's to a gruelling time getting my ar$e kicked by the best. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Linny

Woooo I'll will promise NOT to mention the word



*CAKEY*

*
*



Unless absolutely necessary  :tongue:

xxxx
​


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon:


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Woooo I'll will promise NOT to mention the word
> 
> 
> 
> *CAKEY*
> ​
> 
> 
> Unless absolutely necessary
> ​
> 
> 
> :tongue:​
> 
> 
> xxxx
> ​





ElfinTan said:


> :rockon:


 Thank you girlies!!!! look forward to having you here for the duration..... :bounce:


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Thank you girlies!!!! look forward to having you here for the duration..... :bounce:


If you want to frequent mine to give me the odd ear bashing Lou it's on intense muscle  xx


----------



## MissBC

hey babe i think im gonna do the stars too  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Thank you girlies!!!! look forward to having you here for the duration..... :bounce:


With ya all the way mate!


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> hey babe i think im gonna do the stars too  xx


That'll be great BC see ya there


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> If you want to frequent mine to give me the odd ear bashing Lou it's on intense muscle  xx


I was looking for yours earlier....can you send me the link hun?


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> With ya all the way mate!


Likewise  :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> That'll be great BC see ya there


we can eat cheesecake after backstage :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> we can eat cheesecake after backstage :bounce: :bounce:


What's that?? My white chocolate cheesecake with raspberry coulis?? Ok...  

NO MORE cake talk.....LOL!!


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> What's that?? My white chocolate cheesecake with raspberry coulis?? Ok...
> 
> NO MORE cake talk.....LOL!!


i can talk cake for 6 more weeks lol

and nope its MY white chocolate and oreo cheesecake :thumb:


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> i can talk cake for 6 more weeks lol
> 
> and nope its MY white chocolate and oreo cheesecake :thumb:


I am sure there is room for TWO cheesecakes??? I'll give you first dibs as to which corner in the changing room you want to sit with said cake and spoon:lol:  :lol: 

Yours is baked one is it not?......mine isn't..... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> I am sure there is room for TWO cheesecakes??? I'll give you first dibs as to which corner in the changing room you want to sit with said cake and spoon:lol:  :lol:
> 
> Yours is baked one is it not?......mine isn't..... :thumb:


hahahahahahahahahaa i will be sitting in the corner with cheesecake all over my hands and face who needs a fecking spoon

mine is not baked no its more creamy fattening goodness that way hehehehehehee

will be fun having you there too babe  yay


----------



## Acee

what great posting and inspiration to people to show what can be done with dedication, well done


----------



## hoggatt

That was a truly inspirational read


----------



## Lou

Another day in the life of Lou...dieting bodybuilder but today was a day off from training......

So started today by getting everyone organised; packed up my food (no carb day today) kids food and hubby.....

Spent a total of 6 hours travelling to and from Weston Super Mare so that my hubby could see his ever so dysfunctional family.....well we spent most of the day on the beach playing mud pies, hole digging, football and baseball.

No photos as I could well be mistaken for an anaemic beached whale.... :lol:


----------



## Lou

Acee said:


> what great posting and inspiration to people to show what can be done with dedication, well done





hoggatt said:


> That was a truly inspirational read


Thank you....that makes me happy to hear...job done


----------



## defdaz

Well they are from Weston so it's only normal they're dysfunctional I suppose. :lol: Lovely weather wasn't it, the shops were busy for a Thursday!

Good luck with your contest prep Lou, I have subbed to this thread, going to be very very motivational I am sure! :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lou I have to say... Very inspirational. You've done so so well.


----------



## Lou

defdaz said:


> Well they are from Weston so it's only normal they're dysfunctional I suppose. :lol: Lovely weather wasn't it, the shops were busy for a Thursday!
> 
> Good luck with your contest prep Lou, I have subbed to this thread, going to be very very motivational I am sure! :thumb:


Ha....just noticed where you from DEFDAZ....and it just so happens I was looking at Sweat FA gym today thinking it looked like an OK place to train!

Yes the weather was fabulous and Weston very busy for a Thursday...hope you were able to enjoy a few rays! :cool2:

Thaks for the good luck wishes:thumb:


----------



## Lou

YetiMan said:


> Lou I have to say... Very inspirational. You've done so so well.


Thank you YetiMan.....I think it just proves that if you have the desire and will to do well with the right help in your corner alot can be achieved. :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lou said:


> Thank you YetiMan.....I think it just proves that if you have the desire and will to do well with the right help in your corner alot can be achieved. :thumb:


I agree, this really does show that this is true. Thank you very much for sharing your story, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## defdaz

It's a decent gym Lou! Should pop in next time your hub drags you to Weston, there's a large contingent of ladies into their fitness there (there's a sub-company called Raynes Fitness located within Sweat FA) - I bet you would blow their minds! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

WOMAN :-O !!! - you said in Tan's journal no cake talk so I thought this was safe territory ....come in to catch up and you are talking about white choc cheesecakies !!! I cannot wait for you to start decorating the house LOL

Hope you are well - will follow along xxx


----------



## defdaz

Trust you to instinctively know where cheesecake is being talked about Jem. :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I know you don't want to give too much away but I would be interested in your training split, rep range etc!


----------



## Lou

I think wherever there is a work in progress its going to be unsafe qua food.....especially CAKE!!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I know you don't want to give too much away but I would be interested in your training split, rep range etc!


Hey Tan

Currently my training split is 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off with 4 fasted 20 minute cardio sessions.

Split looks like this at the moment.

Mon: Legs... haha we all know why

Tuesday: Chest and biceps

Wednesday: Off

Thursday: Shoulders and Triceps

Friday back

On a Saturday morning I go to a Pilates class for my ab work.

Rep ranges that varies depends on how I am feeling - but mostly anything between 6-12 legs is 12-15 reps; or go until muscle stops functioning....LOL!

Shortly switching to:

3 on 1 off 3 on..... I could tell you why but then I would have to kill you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lou XXX


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Hey Tan
> 
> Currently my training split is 2 on, 1 off, 2 on, 2 off with 4 fasted 20 minute cardio sessions.
> 
> Split looks like this at the moment.
> 
> Mon: Legs... haha we all know why
> 
> Tuesday: Chest and biceps
> 
> Wednesday: Off
> 
> Thursday: Shoulders and Triceps
> 
> Friday back
> 
> On a Saturday morning I go to a Pilates class for my ab work.
> 
> Rep ranges that varies depends on how I am feeling - but mostly anything between 6-12 legs is 12-15 reps; or go until muscle stops functioning....LOL!
> 
> Shortly switching to:
> 
> 3 on 1 off 3 on..... I could tell you why but then I would have to kill you:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lou XXX


:tongue:er....3 + 1 + 3 = 1 week.....I could get an 'ology' if I wanted one


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :tongue:er....3 + 1 + 3 = 1 week.....I could get an 'ology' if I wanted one


LMAO!! Hell Yes...... Tania George BSc (Hons) it has a ring to it....don't ask what the BSc stands for.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LMAO!! Hell Yes...... Tania George BSc (Hons) it has a ring to it....don't ask what the BSc stands for.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling: ya can smell it!


----------



## JB74

what a transformation! u have done soooo well you are an inspiration to us all

reps


----------



## Lou

Thank you Parmos.....it hasn't been an easy journey but one very much worth the trouble.  :thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: ya can smell it!


Nothing wrong with earning a *B*ull*S*h!t *c*ertificate.....it means that you are well educated in most aspects of life and well versed detecting the bollox along the way:lol: :lol: :lol:

Only got a BA(Hons) myself....Batchelor of Ar$eholes can spot em a mile off....spent three and half years learning about the crap they churn out:lol: :lol:

Anyhow trained shoulders and triceps today not a bad session all in all....missed out on Pilates due to no space in the creche. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## silver-nitrate

What a great read it's been a rollercoaster of a ride for you but you stuck to your guns and have made a great transformation truly an inspiration to others


----------



## defdaz

I was so into bodybuilding as a teenager I did Nutrition, Physiology and Biochemistry at Uni. Wasn't until part way through the second year I stopped to wonder what I could actually do job-wise with it. I still don't know!


----------



## Lou

Well I am in the 2nd week of dietting and have dropped 1kg...

only another 14kg to go .....and 22 weeks of purgatory to do it..LOL!

Cardio done, and have switched to the new spli 3 on 1 off 3 on

Trained chest today....nice, heavy, lifts 12 sets all done 'n' dusted

Tomorrow is another day.....

X


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Well I am in the 2nd week of dietting and have dropped 1kg...
> 
> only another 14kg to go .....and 22 weeks of purgatory to do it..LOL!
> 
> Cardio done, and have switched to the new spli 3 on 1 off 3 on
> 
> Trained chest today....nice, heavy, lifts 12 sets all done 'n' dusted
> 
> Tomorrow is another day.....
> 
> X


22 wks 1 day at a time sweet jesus lalala loubilou  ...sorry just had food so I'm hyper :bounce:

You, Tan & moi woooooooooo can't freakin wait to see the finished products :thumbup1: x


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> 22 wks 1 day at a time sweet jesus lalala loubilou  ...sorry just had food so I'm hyper :bounce:
> 
> You, Tan & moi woooooooooo can't freakin wait to see the finished products :thumbup1: x


Linny its going to be nothing less than spectacular.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

YESSSSSSSSS





https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/<object width=




https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/<object width=


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> YESSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/<object width=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/<object width=


FFS I thought that hadn't got out!!!!! :whistling:

...

And I will leave being freaky to you two x I'll settle for weird:tongue:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> FFS I thought that hadn't got out!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> ...
> 
> And I will leave being freaky to you two x I'll settle for weird:tongue:


I found it rather amusing :laugh:

the 3 stooges :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I found it rather amusing :laugh:
> 
> the 3 stooges :whistling:


or


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> or


LMFAO!!!!!!! I'm the short barrel one  x


----------



## Lou

LMAO!! I am the first one on the left.....big legs, fat ar$e.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyhow nothing truly spectacular to report but I trained back today in the sauna....sorry that is gym. Its my dyslexia you know....the words gym and sauna look the same on paper:whistling: :whistling:

Good session, nice pump!!


----------



## Lou

Well first minor setback.......frickin' wisdom tooth infected so not good company at the mo....and I hate with a passion anything to with dentistry.

Thankfully I have a day off training tomorrow......

BUT had a fantastic shoulder workout today proper killer :cool2: :cool2: :cool2: and a quick 18 sets on arms


----------



## ElfinTan

Dentist's are the devil's spawn!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Dentist's are the devil's spawn!


With horns on ....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> With horns on ....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


And HUGE bank balances:cool2:


----------



## Lou

Glad to say that I made good use of some anti-biotics I had in the house and infection has subsided.

Still got to go to the dentist on Thursday AM....... :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Glad to say that I made good use of some anti-biotics I had in the house and infection has subsided.
> 
> Still got to go to the dentist on Thursday AM....... :cursing:


Have you been self medicating????? :whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Have you been self medicating????? :whistling:


Nooooooo not me.....wouldn't dream of it :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

Well....today I have been no better than a fart in a collander. I have been VERY off, I call it a dyslexic day where my body is functioning ok but my head can't tell it what to do :lol: .

I trained chest today...and felt marginally better after my workout....diet is going well and weight is coming down and fat is being slowly stripped away.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Head down and keep doddling mate!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Head down and keep doddling mate!


Couldn't have phrased it better myself:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Couldn't have phrased it better myself:laugh::laugh:


Weeeelllllll....ya knooooowwwwww:whistling:


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Well....today I have been no better than a fart in a collander. I have been VERY off, I call it a dyslexic day where my body is functioning ok but my head can't tell it what to do :lol: .
> 
> I trained chest today...and felt marginally better after my workout....diet is going well and weight is coming down and fat is being slowly stripped away.....


LMFAO I like the fart comment :laugh: a bit like me turned upto a pupils work, sat there 15 mins drove off & sent a txt charging her, only to be told I'd arrived a day early :whistling: :whistling:

Woooooooooo to the strip of the fat cells ...now I have the stripper music in my bonce :ban: xx


----------



## Lou

Mmmm.......not a terribly fantastic day....swapped training from today to tomorrow as I had Kinesiology appointment to sort out some intestinal issues, clear out the lymph glands etc- and now I feel like sh!t....toxins floating round in my body, drinking plenty water to flush :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

So I am now at work wondering what I can get away with NOT doing LOL!!

Hoping that tomorrow I will feel much better to go and do Pilates and then hammer shoulders and arms.

Will report back tomorrow.....


----------



## Lou

Feel good today....nice and bright

I managed to hammer shoulders and arms good and proper and my hubby was actually with me and didn't make any nasty comments.......he had had a conversation with a chap I am helping he asked how his GF 'coped' with his BB...my chap said she was incredibly supportive with 'everything' think my chap did me a bit of a favour. My hubby even came home with roses for me today.......I am puzzled as he has been a right nasty b'stard over the last few months.

will post some more tomorrow to round off this post.... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

UPDATE......I am not going to add anymore to this post ...LOL!


----------



## Lou

Thanks to ElfinTan for the heads up on two pics of me in The Beef mag for the Leamington Spa show September 2009......better late than never I suppose....but nonetheless an after thought and a magazine filler. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cardio done; trained, well hammered chest today.....good session very nice pump indeed and managed to perform incline dumbell press for 6 reps with 37.5kg dumbells I can feel that 40kg just round the corner.  

Weight is 86.4kg


----------



## Linny

Was there an ulterior motive for hubby being nice :laugh:

I saw the pics of you in the Beef puzzled me as to why there in there now too lol & faberooni news on the inc DB's:thumbup1: I'm stuck at damn 30's coz it jumps to 35's ffs lol.

What weight are you aiming for this time around chuckle?

x


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Was there an ulterior motive for hubby being nice :laugh:
> 
> I saw the pics of you in the Beef puzzled me as to why there in there now too lol & faberooni news on the inc DB's:thumbup1: I'm stuck at damn 30's coz it jumps to 35's ffs lol.
> 
> What weight are you aiming for this time around chuckle?
> 
> x


The only reason husbands are nice to wives is to get their leg over :lol: :lol:

Weight for comp.....I think will be around a shredded 73kg or 160.6lbs or 11st 5lb ish. 

Linny just hit the 35's don't be scared of em...LOL!


----------



## Lou

I trained in an 'oven' yesterday........picture this my Gym with glass in the roof and a mere 28 degrees of sunshine outside and no aircon inside..... :cursing:

Saps your energy somewhat....but still managed to hammer back in 16 sets nice big pumps.....nicely sore today.

I have to train legs today......in same conditions lovely:lol: :lol: :lol:

I will go to the gym on the bike today (car in for repair at the crash repair centre)....800cc's of throbbing machinery between my thighs going a tonne up with my hair on fire....YEhaaaaaa... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Weight down to 86kg 

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

Dear Diary.....

My chap that I have been helping for the last 8 weeks has done good. He has dropped 7kg in in that time to come in right on the money for the Intermediates upto 90kg with room to spare and looking reasonably sharp. He is now carbing up ready for the Muscletalk Show in Bedford on Sunday. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Lou


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon:


----------



## Dawn

:thumbup1: Just popping in to say a quick 'hello' and catch up on what you're up to. At least they were roses of the flower variety and not the C word. Now that would have been evil!!


----------



## Lou

LOL!!

Hey Dawn good to see you here!!

Not up to much....you know same ol' same ol' when you are dieting...chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and veg with fats along with working your butt off in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lou X


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Hey Dawn good to see you here!!
> 
> Not up to much....you know same ol' same ol' when you are dieting...chicken and rice, chicken and rice, chicken and veg with fats along with working your butt off in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lou X


Ground Hog Day! :tongue:


----------



## Lou

So today has started well......got me floors hoovered and mopped then did cardio.

At 11 i have my pilates class and then training back.

I have my chap Gary to spray tan today and just to see what he is looking like......so far so good. He has filled out beautifully after a good couple of days of carbing up......just watching his water now he is right on the money to make his weight class.

Here's a pic of him after a days worth of carbs....


----------



## Lou

Hey Ho

well time to write something useful...

4 weeks since diet commenced and so far I have lost 3.5KG....stuck this week at 86.5 but I am not worried because I am getting leaner.

So today week 5 starts.....

I had a day off from training today but did the obligatory cardio session this morning.

Yesterday I trained shoulders and arms I am feeling well and managed a few new weights/pb's too

55kg each side on plate load shoulder press for 8 reps.

20kg dumbell curls for 3 reps after completing 3 sets of 10-8 with 17.5kg so next time I am starting with the 20kg's.

I don't really have to train biceps that hard 9 sets and I am done. Same for triceps they grow quite quickly.

Tomorrow its chest.....I managed 5 reps with the 40kg dumbels for incline press last time so want to see improvements on the reps 7-8reps this time. Won't waste too much energy pressing out sets with lighter dumbels.


----------



## Lou

Chest: 7 reps achieved with 40kg dumbells on 2nd set :thumb:

chest completely hammered today


----------



## MissBC

what show you doing lou?

x


----------



## Lou

Hey BC! 

I am doing the Stars in November..... :thumb: :thumb : prep is going well though we are still in the easy stages...LOL!!


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> Hey BC!
> 
> I am doing the Stars in November..... :thumb: :thumb : prep is going well though we are still in the easy stages...LOL!!


ahhhhhhhhhhh how did i not remember that IL BE BACKSTAGE WITH YOU

we can hide in the corner and eat cheesecake and cookies lol

x


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh how did i not remember that IL BE BACKSTAGE WITH YOU
> 
> we can hide in the corner and eat cheesecake and cookies lol
> 
> x


hhehehehhehehhehe.......yes cheesecake and corners with spoons just to be civilised.....YUM!!  :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Chest: 7 reps achieved with 40kg dumbells on 2nd set :thumb:
> 
> chest completely hammered today


Only thing I can do with 40kg dummy's is roll them across the floor:tongue:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Only thing I can do with 40kg dummy's is roll them across the floor:tongue:


Reading your blogrol hun I'm pretty sure that's a goddamn lie :lol: :lol: :tongue: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Reading your blogrol hun I'm pretty sure that's a goddamn lie :lol: :lol: :tongue: :lol: :lol:


 :whistling:


----------



## Spraytangirl

Hi Lou, it was great to chat to you on Sunday at the Bedford show, not that you need it but good luck with all the prep for your show cant wait to see you on stage


----------



## Lou

Hey Caroline

Thanks for popping into my journal....great to chat with you too, always good to compare notes. :thumb:

Sunday's show was very good, well organised, long may it continue. :thumb:

Thanks for the good luck wishes glad to say all is well so far. 

See you soon maybe.

Lou X


----------



## Bettyboo

Just a drop by, good luck with your prep keep up the hard work hun xx


----------



## Lou

Hey Boo

Thanks for stopping by......was reading your journal yesterday morning but didn't have time to post something sensible....

:confused1:


----------



## Lou

Just a wee update......pics taken today


----------



## Bettyboo

haha its ok i have days like that  , looking good in the pics xx


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> haha its ok i have days like that  , looking good in the pics xx


Thanks Boo, saw from your photo album some very decent progress from you too!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Apple crumble n custard anyone????? :whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Apple crumble n custard anyone????? :whistling:


Dear god...not you as well I thought I was in safe company:whistling: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hmm apple n rhubarb crumble omg my fav cow lol


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Apple crumble n custard anyone????? :whistling:





Bettyboo said:


> Hmm apple n rhubarb crumble omg my fav cow lol


 :ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Dear god...not you as well I thought I was in safe company:whistling: :lol: :whistling:


I thought I was being supportive? :whistling:


----------



## Linny

Lou ignore them...I mean talking about a bloody crumble WHEN you can be eatin Lemon Meringue ffs :lol: :lol: :tongue:

xx


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Lou ignore them...I mean talking about a bloody crumble WHEN you can be eatin Lemon Meringue ffs :lol: :lol: :tongue:
> 
> xx


LMAO!! OR Key lime pie???

I can see this turning into a CAKE thread.....anyone for afternoon tea?? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Talk to me about Jan Tana baby!

How?

Where?

When?


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Talk to me about Jan Tana baby!
> 
> How?
> 
> Where?
> 
> When?


Hey Babe just pM'd you........ :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Hey Babe just pM'd you........ :cool2:


 :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Weighed in at bang on 86kg today another pound gone looking leaner and some very noticeable changes happening......abs and obliques just about poking through the fat..... :lol:

Pics to follow I haven't mastered one handed photography yet with a phone.... :lol:

All is well with the diet training hard and heavy.....

Training back today....GREAT my fave bodypart.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lou

YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..... I get a cheat day tomorrow  

And it just so happens I am going to a big birthday bash on the Thames.....a river cruise for 5 hours on a boat captained by Paul Wilson Waterman to the Queen....get me... :lol: :lol: :lol:

My boss John and his mate John are both 60....so close family and friends have been invited from both families to share the occasion. :thumb:

Happy days.


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA..... I get a cheat day tomorrow
> 
> And it just so happens I am going to a big birthday bash on the Thames.....a river cruise for 5 hours on a boat captained by Paul Wilson Waterman to the Queen....get me... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My boss John and his mate John are both 60....so close family and friends have been invited from both families to share the occasion. :thumb:
> 
> Happy days.


A whole day???????? :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Lou

@ Tan.....Pretty much a whole day of eating the things I like....  

weight down to 85.5kg.....unsure if actual weight loss or a touch of dehydration in this heat......water intake has been reasonably high so who knows...anyhow the scales are showing a further loss BUT the mirrors are showing the real improvements. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

:rockon:

Enjoy x


----------



## Lou

Saturday A.M. ......trained legs good session and I have a sore ar$se today  

What can I say about spending 5 hours cruising on the Thames in the company of charming, witty and intellectual people....a truly refreshing change for me :laugh:

The food was simple but tasty and we feasted on lasagna, chilli, rice, garlic bread and salad followed by Tiramisu and individual chocolate fondant cakes. :beer: :beer:

During the cruise it was also refreshing to be complimented on how I looked, several people were truly taken aback and asked intelligent questions about diet and training, fitness....and whilst I was explaining stuff my hubby was just being fvcking rude by telling those individuals that they don't want to be like me....I had to laugh but one girl Lisa said she did want to have a nice muscular toned body and basically p!ssed on my hubby's bonfire.. :lol: :lol:

But the classiest parting comment at the end of the evening came from my boss' sister Mary.....Mary wished me every success with my prep for my competition.....my husband told her not to encourage me with that she stated *'Your wife is a woman in her own right and will make her own destiny'.*...he was left utterly speechless. Thank you Mary.  :thumb: 

The party continued into the early hours on the Hispaniola permanently moored at Victoria Embankment opposite the London Eye. The view of London from the River at dusk just as the lights are coming on and lighting up familiar landmarks was truly stunning. However hubby and I opted to go home after the cruise and walked the 2.5 miles back to Tower Hill along the river...nice bit of cardio :lol: We eventually pitched up at home a little after 1am.

On the way home I indulged in icecream.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Am glad to hear you had a lovely day....and that bonfires were well and truly pished on! I just have to take my hat off to you because to say you get no home team support is a fcking undestatement and I can say and on heart that I dont think I would be as positive as you are if I was walking in your shoes so Big Burd:rockon: xxx


----------



## Guest

I have also been a on Thames Cruise thing for dinner at a Peace conference last year and I loved it, the food, views, the whole evening was amazing! So sad to hear about your husband..what your boss' sister said was so true. IIRC, you have children, work, look after your family and compete...I have thought about that a few times when I have struggled with diet, I have alot of respect for your commitment and dedication!


----------



## Lou

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> I have also been a on Thames Cruise thing for dinner at a Peace conference last year and I loved it, the food, views, the whole evening was amazing! So sad to hear about your husband..what your boss' sister said was so true. IIRC, you have children, work, look after your family and compete...I have thought about that a few times when I have struggled with diet, I have alot of respect for your commitment and dedication!


Yes the Thames cruise thing is definitely something I would love to do again a lovely experience and Thank you so much Waheed for your kind words......


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Am glad to hear you had a lovely day....and that bonfires were well and truly pished on! I just have to take my hat off to you because to say you get no home team support is a fcking undestatement and I can say and on heart that I dont think I would be as positive as you are if I was walking in your shoes so Big Burd:rockon: xxx


Thank you Tania.......its very difficult but if I give ground on something I love doing then it will just give the green light for this type of behaviour to carry on.... :confused1:


----------



## Lou

Well had a fantastic workout on chest yesterday....blown up good 'n' proper and nicely sore today.....getting leaner and the hard work hasn't yet begun.....so all is good so far :thumb:

Off to the gym in just a mo to train back......oooohh seems my propeptide has just turned.....at last... got to go take my delivery.


----------



## Linny

Just reading up what I've missed  xxx


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Just reading up what I've missed  xxx


Read away lovely....barrel of laughs in my world... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Lou

Well heyho......

Today has been busy :bounce: daughter no2 and son had a themed dressing up day today...Alice in Wonderland....so I got to update the Queen of Hearts to a 21st Century kick ass business woman...with cards...Queen of Hearts, director of www.offwithyourhead.com :lol: :lol: :lol: and my son was The Mad Hatter.

Baked goods were also required so I baked 3 dozen muffins by 7 am this morning... :tongue: ...sh!te it had to happen CAKE! :lol: :lol:

Now for the essential bits...

trained shoulders and arms today:- shoulder session was particularly good..delts blew up like balloons and were a nice shade of blue by the time I had finished.  Arms were ok....suffered a wee bit in the first few sets due to shoulders being really pumped and burning like a biatch but a productive workout nonetheless:thumb:


----------



## Lou

I have just decided that eating cold smoked haddock is.....rank:lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Yumm i like cold smoked fish, ok but im mad as a box of frogs xx


----------



## Lou

Smoked salmon, smoked mackerel, cooked smoked salmon all good cold...but smoked haddock ....cold is...rank:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Am thinking of callinbg my cake shop - Queen of Tarts


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Am thinking of callinbg my cake shop - Queen of Tarts


I think you and I need to talk CAKE.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

My hubby said very same thing to me....you should open a cake emporium and call Queen of Tarts, he has his uses...sometimes:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> I think you and I need to talk CAKE.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> My hubby said very same thing to me....you should open a cake emporium and call Queen of Tarts, he has his uses...sometimes:lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Diet; training etc is going really well....personal life is in meltdown

:thumbdown: mg: :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Diet; training etc is going really well....personal life is in meltdown
> 
> :thumbdown: mg: :crying:


back at ya.....

Hang in there xxx


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Diet; training etc is going really well....personal life is in meltdown
> 
> :thumbdown: mg: :crying:


Big mahoosive hugs hun!! :rockon: xx


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> back at ya.....
> 
> Hang in there xxx





Linny said:


> Big mahoosive hugs hun!! :rockon: xx


Thanks Girlz......

Back to the job in hand......as you can probably imagine I am under a lot stress but sticking to the plan as difficult as it is.

And now for the very thing I said I wasn't going to do during this diet and that was BAKE....well I had to capitulate and I am now coming to the end of baking 72 muffins fresh blueberry and chocolate with white chocolate chunks....for my daughter's leaving party this evening. Tonight I start a marathon bake off for the school staff 4 big fvckoff cakes, victoria sandwich ala Lou, Lemon cake with homemade lemoncurd, coffee and walnut (the best recipe for this comes from Clarissa Dickson-Wright) and the best chocolate cake on the planet Bruce Bogtrotter's..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

I have rescheduled training today so that cakes could be baked...... :thumb:

Will be training chest after work this evening. :cool2:

Lou X


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Thanks Girlz......
> 
> Back to the job in hand......as you can probably imagine I am under a lot stress but sticking to the plan as difficult as it is.
> 
> And now for the very thing I said I wasn't going to do during this diet and that was BAKE....well I had to capitulate and I am now coming to the end of baking 72 muffins fresh blueberry and chocolate with white chocolate chunks....for my daughter's leaving party this evening. Tonight I start a marathon bake off for the school staff 4 big fvckoff cakes, victoria sandwich ala Lou, Lemon cake with homemade lemoncurd, coffee and walnut (the best recipe for this comes from Clarissa Dickson-Wright) and the best chocolate cake on the planet Bruce Bogtrotter's..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> I have rescheduled training today so that cakes could be baked...... :thumb:
> 
> Will be training chest after work this evening. :cool2:
> 
> Lou X


I think you are right....we need to talk Queen of Tarts Emporium:thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I think you are right....we need to talk Queen of Tarts Emporium:thumb:


Queen of Tarts;- Manchester, Milton Keynes and Moo York :lol: :lol: :lol:

The cakes I baked went down a storm with the staff at the school.....the overiding comment was 'you should go into business baking cakes' :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Well I didn't manage to get to the gym after work last night as we had an event at the school I wasn't told about so delayed training chest until today....I must admit the extra rest day didn't do me any harm.....well 'rest day' is such a strong term as all i seemed to have done is run around like a loony from 5:45am this morning up to my lugholes in flour, butter, eggs, sugar and various pieces of kitchen parafernalia......but the Red Velvet cupcakes were a great addition to the 4 fvckoff cakes mentioned in the previous post.

So training consisted of a beautifully intense chest session the veins are starting to pop already and the striations are also making a hesitant appearance....yes I lose my fat top down my ar$e is always the last to go...


----------



## Lou

I am having a fabulous cup of homemade espresso......before doing a gruelling 20 minute cardio session....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

15.5 weeks to go :thumb:


----------



## Lou

I am a happy wee girl today.....had a great back work out at The Forest Gym.....a much needed change of scenery and worth the 200 mile round trip...every time. Two of my kids were with me and they were as good as gold and played with Karen and H's dog Arnie....he is a fabulous Staffie really friendly 

,

Karen is happy with the way things are going......but will have a proper look when I see her in just over two weeks.

Who knows there may even be photos...  

Edit: I forgot to add that th trip to Crawley was an interesting one......my windscreen wiper decided to pack up in a torrential downpour on the M25....I was stationery in the outside lane with my hazards on, two frightened kids with me, and I couldn't see to move to the hardshoulder...I rooted around in the boot of my car for my trusted tool kit to repair said wiper....bolt had come undone....I could then move to the hardshoulder to make further repairs.....well following that the fecker decide to go again. I got to Crawley and its bright sunshine!! H lent me a socket set so that I could do a proper repair on the wiper...alls good now. Eventful.....


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAO @ Moo York....daft bat!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> LMFAO @ Moo York....daft bat!


Well it has a ring to it......LOL! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Well it has a ring to it......LOL! :lol:


Cow bells:whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Cow bells:whistling:


Ding, Dong....... :lol:

Funny how I mentioned Moo York and there turns up an article on a former Lawyer baking butch cupcakes in New York!.... :cool2:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100717/tod-butch-baker-sells-cupcakes-for-manly-870a197.html

Not so sure about the banana, bacon and peanut butter cupcakes....perhaps this should also be posted in the diet and nutrition section under 'Manly Treats for Cheat Days'


----------



## Lou

Trained shoulders and arms today....I had to take the kids to the gym with me so I put them in the studio with the punch bag and swiss balls an weights....I got my workout done in peace.  

All credit to my kids they have been totally fab today....I am fortunate enough to work locally and can take my kids to work too....my boss really gets the best out of my kids and makes stuff fun even when cleaning the glass desktops the reward for which was a couple of quid to spend on sweets and stuff.....I have a few comments that I could add...but I will refrain from doing so.

So for the next 5 weeks I am in charge of business....we are expecting a major order to come through from Korea and possibly the US which will kickstart the production for our new product line.


----------



## Lou

Good News!! I weighed in at 84.5kg today......that's pretty much 10kg gone since March and 5.5kg gone since the start of comp diet about 8 weeks ago. 

Pitching to be on stage at about 73-74kg; minimal cardio still; calories relatively high close to 3000 a day on high days.....so all in the garden is looking good with regards to prep. :thumb:

The really hard work starts in a couple of weeks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I like the way I am dieting at the moment I am feeling more in control and not obsessed with food the way I was last time when I was on keto.....I guess because I still have relatively large amounts of carbs in my diet I am faring alot better.

:cool2:


----------



## Lou

Had a bit of a financial shock over the weekend that has left me reeling...... :cursing: :cursing:

It can be overcome with a little careful planning.....and ALOT of determination.

I march onwards toward comp time.....and all is going to plan not much different from yesterdays post :laugh::laugh:

I trained back today nice big pumps so I am expecting to be sore tomorrow or at the very least feel tight.

Kids in the studio again today but my 7 year old son decide to join me in the gym and did a set of rowing with me....well I have got to teach him some good habits:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Good News!! I weighed in at 84.5kg today......that's pretty much 10kg gone since March and 5.5kg gone since the start of comp diet about 8 weeks ago.
> 
> Pitching to be on stage at about 73-74kg; minimal cardio still; calories relatively high close to 3000 a day on high days.....so all in the garden is looking good with regards to prep. :thumb:
> 
> The really hard work starts in a couple of weeks.... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I like the way I am dieting at the moment I am feeling more in control and not obsessed with food the way I was last time when I was on keto.....I guess because I still have relatively large amounts of carbs in my diet I am faring alot better.
> 
> :cool2:


Keep em high as you can as long as you can:thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Keep em high as you can as long as you can:thumb:


I am sure the boss thinks so too; you see I have to leave that to Karen who has been blessed with vastly better judgement than myself :lol: :lol: :lol:

Got a sick little boy today he has been throwing up through the night.....got to take him to Hospital I hope its not a recurrence of his twisted bowel or adhesion from surgery he had when he was a baby. :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> I am sure the boss thinks so too; you see I have to leave that to Karen who has been blessed with vastly better judgement than myself :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got a sick little boy today he has been throwing up through the night.....got to take him to Hospital I hope its not a recurrence of his twisted bowel or adhesion from surgery he had when he was a baby. :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared:


Hope he's ok!!!! x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Hope he's ok!!!! x


Just got back from the hospital....he's had the once over from the doc's and its relatively good news.....viral gastroenteritis (sp?) no adhesions or 'obstructions'......or malrotations in doc speak. :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Cr4p .....all my kids have now come down with gastroenteritis I was up at 03:30 cleaning up sick yesterday morning, I had to take a 45 minute round trip to the school where I work at stupid o'clock in the morning to pick up the carpet cleaner then didn't get to bed until 11:30 last night. I know I know quit the bitchin' :lol: :lol:

I managed to train v. late last night and still got a great chest session in despite tiredness. The gym staff were great they let me train after hours so was all done by 10:30pm.... 

I had a good nights sleep and did the required cardio this morning.

So all in all its good bananas:thumb:

:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

....apart from the vomit lol


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh christ Lou, hope you and kids are ok - hope it misses you. I have had a funny stomach and the dog isnot very well bleugh. taking him vets later My kids are ok though lol. You still coming to Plymouth hun?


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> Oh christ Lou, hope you and kids are ok - hope it misses you. I have had a funny stomach and the dog isnot very well bleugh. taking him vets later My kids are ok though lol. You still coming to Plymouth hun?


Thank fully kids fine now and so far so good it has missed me. :thumb:

I am still coming to Plymouth, I will be coming down on Wednesday morning after I have dropped kids off at the airport.


----------



## Bettyboo

Cool ok give me a bell hun  you staying down here? Your welcome to stay at mine if yer wanna save funds  x


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> Cool ok give me a bell hun  you staying down here? Your welcome to stay at mine if yer wanna save funds  x


That's really sweet of you to offer but I will be staying with my sister in Prince Rock....the alternative would have been my Dad at Crownhill, he lives on the corner of Transit Way and Crownhill road. Thank you for the offer again....


----------



## Bettyboo

Oh cool i live about 5 mins from transit way


----------



## Lou

Cool.... look forward to meeting up :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Linny

Yo Loubilou jus checkin all still tick-tockin hun, hope ur traumas soon end as quick as they come! Keep smilin xx


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Yo Loubilou jus checkin all still tick-tockin hun, hope ur traumas soon end as quick as they come! Keep smilin xx


Hell Yes!!

All is good bananas at the moment....and whilst I love my kids dearly I am glad that they are disappearing for a week to their Nana's in Spain...tomorrow....at 4am we will be going to the airport. Adios baby's LOL!!

As you can see from previous posts I am going to Plymouth to see my folks....and a couple of friends...one is Sue Webber, my oldest training partner from 23 years ago, she is a former NABBA Britain finalist and placed top 6 in 1986 in the physique class.

1986 NABBA Ms Britain

Physique Class

1 Carole Bennett

2 Mandy Curry

3 Robina Harvey

4 Michele Lucas

5 Margaret Porter

*6 Susan Webber*

*
*7 Suzanne Lambert

Figure Class

1 Mary Scott

2 Heidi Thomas

3 Sonia Walker

4 Lisa Thompson

5 Leslie Whitehouse

6 Yetta Hall

7 Karen Green

Any hoo she is looking to start competing again....at 49:rockon:


----------



## Guest

Lou where abouts in MK do you train, if you train in MK? I have a few friends up that neck of the woods, think they train at Atlas.


----------



## Lou

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Lou where abouts in MK do you train, if you train in MK? I have a few friends up that neck of the woods, think they train at Atlas.


Exactly where I am going now - Atlas Fitness, Glynn Square, Wolverton, MK :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Lou

For those who have read this thread from start to finish might remember from the opening post

'I trained for about three and half years always with the intention of competing; I was always on a diet; I shared a house with NABBA South West Champion Sue Webber (for any of you who remember Sue was the spitting image of Glady Portuguese) who also placed top 6 at the Britain Final oooh waaaay back in 1987.....so was never short of a training partner or inspiration. However I lacked the discipline for the dieting you see I love my food.....so I never made the stage during the 80's. I trained at some great gyms in the Plymouth area including Fighting Fit in Rendle Street, Plymouth and the truest spit and sawdust gym with leaking roof and dumbells made in Plymouth dockyard; the Devonport Gym which is still there being run by a bloke called Lambert. (I saw Lambert at the Universe 2009 and gave him the surprise of his life.....LOL!!)'

Well for the first time in 23 years I caught up with my old friend and training partner Sue Webber and that bloke called Lambert and here are a couple of great photos....Sue was totally made up with the whole visit and both she and I recognized that the Devonport gym was truly 'our training home'. It has motivated Sue to get back to this gym and has as a goal to compete next year with the BNBF.

She still looks great at and it wouldn't take a huge amount of work with her genetics to get back on top form even at the age of 49. Watch this space 

I have waited many years to get this to happen and I am reall glad to have re-gained a friend with whom I have shared much....

Lou XX


----------



## Bettyboo

Wow Lou, your werent kididing your friend is in great shape and looks brilliant for her years! If she would like a training partner id be willing 

Lovely to meet you by the way still in awe of your shape fab biceps and physique all round 

Tx


----------



## Lou

Also when I was visiting my folks I met a new friend our very own UKM's Tara aka Bettyboo......

We had a good training session and a good ol' chat like us girlies can...  :thumb:  Unfortunately no time for coffee but we will do next time I am down in Plymouth

And here is a lovely pic of our time at the gym...the wee little munchkin that is in this pic is Tara's little girl....she's a sweety:bounce:


----------



## Lou

Juz checkin' in.....had a mental few days and have hardly slept or rested....fookin' buzzin, I am just waiting for the crash. :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

Anyhoo.......weight is 83.3kg and starting to tighten up a little 

Odd question;- any bikers on here know how many cals you can burn riding a bike in less than ideal conditions? i.e. windy/rainy motorway riding fighting the elements and adrenalin running high?

Lou X


----------



## ElfinTan

<<<<<<<<idiot didn't read post properly!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Have just spent the better part of three days with Mrs M.

I trained legs at the Forest on Monday and Karen fvcked my chest up good and proper in about 10 sets yesterday :lol: :lol:. I am sooo sore :thumb:

Just had a fabulous time; yet again I used the Honda VFR as a my get away vehicle....lots of fun.

My kids came back from Spain yesterday....it was nice not to have them but glad they are back safe and sound. 

My diet/cardio has been adjusted and the work really starts in earnest on Sunday....13kg HAS to go....and 14 weeks to do it. Wish me luck.....I have stepped up to the plate and will achieve it.

Lou XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Time to kick ass Big Burd x


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello lol just catching up hehe, mad pics! Lol good luck with ur prep hun x


----------



## Lou

Thank you girlz.......keep at it yourselves your time is nearly here!!! :thumb: :thumb :

Lou Xx


----------



## Lou

OK!! More good news to report.....weight down to 82.8kg that is a drop of about 2kg in 10 days.

Only 12.5kg to go.....this sounds so much better than 13kg LMAO!!

Started the increase in cardio today so upto 30 minutes fasted....looking forward to seeing the results.

Training has reverted to a 4 day split.....hard more intense training the weights are being dropped a little but training absolutely super strict and squeezing every last drop of strength out of the muscle.

Lou XX:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Great thread Lou, very inspirational, I stop by and take a look every now and again for some motivation :thumb:

Uurrgh due to Uni and work commitments I haven't had the time to train for the last year and had majorly falllen ot of love with the gym six months prior to that. I'm now a slightly squishier me and don't really like it. Have until the start of November to dedicate a lot of time to the gym - was great to see what you managed to do in three months, e'll see if any of that enthusiasm rubs off on me!


----------



## Lou

If this thread motivates just one person I am a happy lady  ....keep stopping by WA and hopefully you will be able to get back to the gym, in your own time of course....it took me 17 years, one word of advice though don't leave it too long as your ar$e heads south quicker than you know :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

OK...day 1 of new adjustments to diet and cardio.....so far so good :lol: :lol:

I trained legs today - yes you did read right Lou is training legs.

Nice little supersets - squats with walking lunges and leg extensions with leg curls....it hurts and I love it  ... i know, i know....weirdo :lol: :lol:

Lou XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> OK...day 1 of new adjustments to diet and cardio.....so far so good :lol: :lol:
> 
> I trained legs today - yes you did read right Lou is training legs.
> 
> Nice little supersets - squats with walking lunges and leg extensions with leg curls....it hurts and I love it  ... i know, i know....weirdo :lol: :lol:
> 
> Lou XX


Squat and walking lunge supersets are the biz...whish ever way round you do em


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Squat and walking lunge supersets are the biz...whish ever way round you do em


Hell yes! Leaves me choking for air everytime followed by falling down the stairs when the session has finished :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Good job you only have to train legs 4 times a year then innit lol!


----------



## Lou

LMFAO!! FOUR times a year that really is overstated! ONCE a year......... in the run up to a show :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LMFAO!! FOUR times a year that really is overstated! ONCE a year......... in the run up to a show :lol: :lol: :lol:


F'cough! :tongue:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> F'cough! :tongue:


You choking on your protein pancake?? :lol: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Lou

Quite a productive day today......

trained chest and biceps and tried a couple of new 'methods' shown to me by Mrs M. Chest once again totalled along with biceps....

food been really spot on and cardio completed as well I am a happy camper. :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:

During my cardio sessions I have resorted to watching a 30 minute video of the most gruelling natural ice race in the world '[De Elfstedentocht' from 1997, the race is about 200km and competitors skate between eleven cities in Holland in the province of Friesland.


----------



## Lou

Fvck it.......I have a cold. :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Fvck it.......I have a cold. :cursing: :cursing:


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

But better now than later on down the road!


----------



## irishdude

Lou, just reading your earlier posts in this thread - truly inspirational, am loving the positive attitude to life. :thumb:


----------



## matt1989

WOW what a read!

Just shows what can be accomplished when you put your mind to it!

Well Done


----------



## thetong6969

wow lou a total insperation big time

may i say good luck in th future but know you'll get to where you want

my oh has been training under my guidance for 4 weeks now and lost a dress size(had a disc removed from back and 19month doing as little as poss put weight on her due to docs not listeninng)

i am diabetic so find it hard to maintain a big weight although 6weeks back after a bite injury to my hand my weights are going up yesterday 360k on leg press for 8

anyway going to show her this and read the full post so she can see what can be achieved

as i am the only one in family and friends who encourage her(10yrs ago competed in powerlifting before diabetes at 67k)

so we all have mountains to overcome damn wish i could get to 90k though lol currently at 72 and eating anything not moving a good clean diet has helped

thank you for this awesome post


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But better now than later on down the road!


One by one we have all gone down with it....it's manageable but as always it hits my chest..... :cursing:

But no worries as I am not taking any anti-idiotics I am carrying on as normal. Got to be a trooper in this game no room for throwing sickies.... :lol:


----------



## Lou

irishdude said:


> Lou, just reading your earlier posts in this thread - truly inspirational, am loving the positive attitude to life. :thumb:





matt1989 said:


> WOW what a read!
> 
> Just shows what can be accomplished when you put your mind to it!
> 
> Well Done





thetong6969 said:


> wow lou a total insperation big time
> 
> may i say good luck in th future but know you'll get to where you want
> 
> my oh has been training under my guidance for 4 weeks now and lost a dress size(had a disc removed from back and 19month doing as little as poss put weight on her due to docs not listeninng)
> 
> i am diabetic so find it hard to maintain a big weight although 6weeks back after a bite injury to my hand my weights are going up yesterday 360k on leg press for 8
> 
> anyway going to show her this and read the full post so she can see what can be achieved
> 
> as i am the only one in family and friends who encourage her(10yrs ago competed in powerlifting before diabetes at 67k)
> 
> so we all have mountains to overcome damn wish i could get to 90k though lol currently at 72 and eating anything not moving a good clean diet has helped
> 
> thank you for this awesome post


Thank you all for your really positive comments - I hope you all achieve your goals and believe me whilst its hard work with determination and real effort you will get the results you want.

@thetong6969 - well done to your other half! I would be honoured to have her visit this thread and if it inspires her in anyway my work is done and I will be a happy lady.  

As for you, you are doing a grand job of coping with your diabetes and maintaining a healthy lifestyle keep training hard....just think of the mighty Steve Redgrave an Olympian of the highest standards competing at that level with diabetes. Anything is possible with the right attitude and mindset. Happy training! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Lou X


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> I am carrying on as normal. Got to be a trooper in this game no room for throwing sickies.... :lol:


exactly........ i got Streptococcal pharyngitis with a fever of 39 and i only had one day off cardio and training.... you will most likely usually feel better after cardio anyway so no point slacking and taking a week off... your like me lou just get on with it....


----------



## Lou

Another result - this morning after cardio I stepped on the scale and weighed 81.4kg - I have exceeded my target weightloss by about 1lb - target was 81.8kg


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> exactly........ i got Streptococcal pharyngitis with a fever of 39 and i only had one day off cardio and training.... you will most likely usually feel better after cardio anyway so no point slacking and taking a week off... your like me lou just get on with it....


Absolutely babe....just gotta get on with it  :thumb: 

Cheesecake?.....I thought of doing the white chocolate one however I am now thinking fresh lemons topped with homemade lemoncurd....or oranges with ginger topped with dark chocolate 'crisps'....or rose topped with sugared rose petals....godamn...too much masterchef :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> Absolutely babe....just gotta get on with it  :thumb:
> 
> Cheesecake?.....I thought of doing the white chocolate one however I am now thinking fresh lemons topped with homemade lemoncurd....or oranges with ginger topped with dark chocolate 'crisps'....or rose topped with sugared rose petals....godamn...too much masterchef :lol: :lol: :lol:


hmmmmm as nice as it sounds if cheesecake is fancied up to much its just not as naughty

new york cheesecake

white chocolate

triple chocolate

or my speciality white chocolate and oreo

OMFG im actually dribbling..... i have a baked vanilla cheesecake in the fridge for my cheat tomorrow night


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> hmmmmm as nice as it sounds if cheesecake is fancied up to much its just not as naughty
> 
> new york cheesecake
> 
> white chocolate
> 
> triple chocolate
> 
> or my speciality white chocolate and oreo
> 
> OMFG im actually dribbling..... i have a baked vanilla cheesecake in the fridge for my cheat tomorrow night


Ya....any of those would hit the mark...just had a thought though a champagne truffle cheesecake with frosted rose petals.....sort of a twist on the whole champagne, chocolates and roses thing. :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lou

Another early morning ....up at 04:30 or is that OMG its fooking early.

Cardio done by 6am..... carbooting today...having a massive clear out and the stuff has to go! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello hun,

Hope all is going well. err cant think what else to write lol xx


----------



## Lou

Bettyboo said:


> Hello hun,
> 
> Hope all is going well. err cant think what else to write lol xx


All is good thanks training is good and fat is coming off nicely.

Target for next week 80.4kg.....we'll see. :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Lou said:


> All is good thanks training is good and fat is coming off nicely.
> 
> Target for next week 80.4kg.....we'll see. :thumb:  :thumb:


Nice one x


----------



## Hobbio

Subbed!

You have a fantastic physique, I never realised how much I like a muscular and defined female form until I started training myself.

Now I just have to talk my Mrs into the gym..... it's frustrating cos I think she'd do really well. She's taller than me at 5'10" and is broader too. I reckon she'd be outlifting me within 3 months, she has a lot of natural strength :laugh:

Good luck with your programme :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Hobbio said:


> Subbed!
> 
> You have a fantastic physique, I never realised how much I like a muscular and defined female form until I started training myself.
> 
> Now I just have to talk my Mrs into the gym..... it's frustrating cos I think she'd do really well. She's taller than me at 5'10" and is broader too. I reckon she'd be outlifting me within 3 months, she has a lot of natural strength :laugh:
> 
> Good luck with your programme :thumb:


Thank you for your compliments - all I can say about your other half is this; be gentle with her let her find her own way but if she has aspirations to changing her physique perhaps start by showing her some of the lovely bodyfitness/figure/trained figure girls that are around like Lou Rogers; Maxine Cook; Rachel Grice; Rosie Hart; Malika Zitouni; Inga Neverauskaite

Just do a 'tinternet search..

This is a great platform to use as a base then if she does want to take it further the basis for building a heavier physique will be there.

Lou


----------



## Hobbio

My wife swims 3-4 times per week usually, and has come down a dress size or 2 since she started. She mentioned today that she'd not been swimming for a week and a half, so I suggested coming down the gym. Not to batter the treadmills etc, but to try lifting weight cos she'd look even better with some muscle.

For the first time ever she didn't dismiss it out of hand :thumb:

Even if she doesn't, it won't affect the way I see her. I've always liked the larger lady anyway 

I'll leave it for a bit now, hopefully as I progress she'll pop down once or twice just to watch me train and we can go from there....

No pressure though


----------



## Lou

Hobbio said:


> My wife swims 3-4 times per week usually, and has come down a dress size or 2 since she started. She mentioned today that she'd not been swimming for a week and a half, so I suggested coming down the gym. Not to batter the treadmills etc, but to try lifting weight cos she'd look even better with some muscle.
> 
> For the first time ever she didn't dismiss it out of hand :thumb:
> 
> Even if she doesn't, it won't affect the way I see her. I've always liked the larger lady anyway
> 
> I'll leave it for a bit now, hopefully as I progress she'll pop down once or twice just to watch me train and we can go from there....
> 
> No pressure though


That is a really great approach and good to see that she takes exercise seriously well done to her on losing the two dress sizes I know how motivating that can be to continue on the right path. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lou

Day off from training with the exception of cardio a.m. this morning....

I am increasingly hungry but its to be expected it wouldn't be called dieting otherwise. :lol: :lol:

Things are starting to shape up nicely.... :cool2:

I have just booked my hotel room for the British just staying one night as its only an hour and half from where I live......but I get to do the best job in the world.

So tomorrow a.m. cardio and training back - super strict

Zero carbs tomorrow..... mg:


----------



## Bettyboo

Good going Lou x x


----------



## Lou

Target acquired - 80.7kg  

Lou X


----------



## Hobbio

Well done! :thumbup1:

Oh, and my Mrs picked up my dumbbells yesterday and said "So what do I do with these then? Will they give me some muscle on my arms?"

I showed her a few exercises, and linked her on facebook to the bb.com vid section so she can view some more without me looking over her shoulder.

Yay!


----------



## Lou

Great stuff Hobbio! Long may it continue - you might like to gently explain or drop into a conversation the importance of resistance training for women - it adds layers of calcium to the bones strengthning them making women less prone to osteoporosis and other joint related ailments.

I am a great believer in STRONGER FOR LONGER - go to the links below this might gve your Mrs some inspiration and a few eyebrow raises. Big Up for Morjorie Newlin.











:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Lou

With target acquired - I went to see Karen and she's happy - happy enough for us to slob out in front of the TV with a HUGE bowl of popcorn and half a litre of Ben and Jerry's each. :lol: :lol: :lol:

But now the hardwork starts - things will be adjusted in the next week in terms of work rates and it's going UP! :cool2:

By the time I hit 42 next Sunday the target I need to acquire is 79.7kg...wish me luck..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Easy peasy! :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Easy? Well.....you would think so wouldn't you...but with anything worth having it isn't THAT easy. 

The headfvck weeks are ahead starting Sunday.... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Easy? Well.....you would think so wouldn't you...but with anything worth having it isn't THAT easy.
> 
> The headfvck weeks are ahead starting Sunday.... :lol:


Ha.....you love it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Ha.....you love it!!!!! :thumb:


Hell Yes!! Wouldn't do it otherwise.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Insanity????


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Insanity????


Have you not seen my e-mail signature?

'Numquam magnum ingenium sine mixtura dementiae fuit'

Translated: Never has there been a great spirit without a touch of *insanity*.

(Seneca Philosophus, De tranquillitate animis) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I intend to have that tattooed on my ar$e when I'm done competing


----------



## Jem

Good Luck Lou xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Have you not seen my e-mail signature?
> 
> 'Numquam magnum ingenium sine mixtura dementiae fuit'
> 
> Translated: Never has there been a great spirit without a touch of *insanity*.
> 
> (Seneca Philosophus, De tranquillitate animis) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I intend to have that tattooed on my ar$e when I'm done competing


Hey german and arabic are my languages:rolleyes:

I know one or two good tattooists:laugh:


----------



## Lou

Yeah? No sh!t babe... :lol:

Maybe on a drunken weekend to Manchester you can take me to see your tattooist... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Hobbio

Thanks for the links Lou, much appreciated


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Yeah? No sh!t babe... :lol:
> 
> Maybe on a drunken weekend to Manchester you can take me to see your tattooist... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


It can all be arranged.....some time in Nov???? :whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> It can all be arranged.....some time in Nov???? :whistling:


LMAO!! Errmm tattoo...no...only when I am really DONE competing.....but will accept invite for drunken weekend in Manchester anytime after November


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LMAO!! Errmm tattoo...no...only when I am really DONE competing.....but will accept invite for drunken weekend in Manchester anytime after November


Done!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Struggling with sore mouth again.....another gum infection different place this time....after training off to emergency dentist.

GRRRRRrrrrrr.........

But first training - shoulders and tri's today..... :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

Lou said:


> Struggling with sore mouth again.....another gum infection different place this time....after training off to emergency dentist.
> 
> GRRRRRrrrrrr.........
> 
> But first training - shoulders and tri's today..... :thumb:


Ouch, dental pain is awful so I really feel for you.

Gym should take your mind off it for a bit though :thumbup1:


----------



## Lou

Dental pain is a bitch....had too much of it in my time:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Lou

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME, HAAAAAPPY BIIIIIRTHDAAAAAY TO ME-EEEEEEEE, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME........* :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: BETTER PUT A FEW OF THESE IN AS IT'S THE ONLY BEER I'M GOING TO GET....LOL!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Squirrel

Happy Birthday Lou, have a great day x


----------



## Hobbio

Happy B'day Lou, have a beer on me :beer:


----------



## Linny

Happy birthday sweetie


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MissBC

Happy Birthday babe  hope you can have a bday meal


----------



## poshbird

Happy Birthday hun!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:





Greekgoddess said:


> Happy Birthday Lou, hope you have a fantastic day and a great year to follow. All the best with the prep...show 'em how its done girl!!!!





MissBC said:


> Happy Birthday babe  hope you can have a bday meal





poshbird said:


> Happy Birthday hun!


*THANK YOU ALL FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES.....DAY WAS GOOD ON THE WHOLE* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lou

Squirrel said:


> Happy Birthday Lou, have a great day x





Hobbio said:


> Happy B'day Lou, have a beer on me :beer:





Linny said:


> Happy birthday sweetie


*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU:bounce:* :bounce: *:bounce:*


----------



## Lou

Well nothing great has happened in the four days since I posted......same ol' same ol'.....diet, training, work, sleep....look after kiddiwinks and make jam and pies.

It's all ticking along nicely.......though I suspect work rate will go up from next week.

This weekend i will be riding my sister's BMW GS600 Dakar bike down to Plymouth....   whilst my hubby drives down with the kids. Yehaaaa

Got to go see my little mate Sue who has roped me in to looking at/helping a competitor for the Plymouth Show.....3 weeks out:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

We'll see......

Travelling back Sunday after seeing my Daddy and step-mum.

Lou XX


----------



## poshbird

Lou said:


> Well nothing great has happened in the four days since I posted......same ol' same ol'.....diet, training, work, sleep....look after kiddiwinks and make jam and pies.
> 
> It's all ticking along nicely.......though I suspect work rate will go up from next week.
> 
> This weekend i will be riding my sister's BMW GS600 Dakar bike down to Plymouth....   whilst my hubby drives down with the kids. Yehaaaa
> 
> Got to go see my little mate Sue who has roped me in to looking at/helping a competitor for the Plymouth Show.....3 weeks out:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> We'll see......
> 
> Travelling back Sunday after seeing my Daddy and step-mum.
> 
> Lou XX


oooo I love motorbikes... I did some lessons but then I couldn't afford them... have fun going down to Plymouth ( sooo jealous hehe ) :thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

Lou said:


> Well nothing great has happened in the four days since I posted......same ol' same ol'.....diet, training, work, sleep....look after kiddiwinks and make jam and pies.
> 
> It's all ticking along nicely.......though I suspect work rate will go up from next week.
> 
> This weekend i will be riding my sister's BMW GS600 Dakar bike down to Plymouth....   whilst my hubby drives down with the kids. Yehaaaa
> 
> Got to go see my little mate Sue who has roped me in to looking at/helping a competitor for the Plymouth Show.....3 weeks out:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> We'll see......
> 
> Travelling back Sunday after seeing my Daddy and step-mum.
> 
> Lou XX


Hmmm, muscle, jam and pie making and now a biker too :thumb:

I think I'm in love (just don't tell the wife :innocent: )


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb :Jam making:thumb: So far -

Plum & Cinnamon

Blackberry Apple Jewel Jam

Necterine & Raspberry Jelly

Plupple Chutney

.......delivery of 72 jams jars:whistling:

Obsessive personality??????



Jam tarts:tongue:


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb :Jam making:thumb: So far -
> 
> Plum & Cinnamon
> 
> Blackberry Apple Jewel Jam
> 
> Necterine & Raspberry Jelly
> 
> Plupple Chutney
> 
> .......delivery of 72 jams jars:whistling:
> 
> Obsessive personality??????
> 
> 
> 
> Jam tarts:tongue:


do you sell jams tan? yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy i like jam

my nana used to make me lemon honey and i LOVED it so much on fresh hot cakes OMFG


----------



## thetong6969

damn you jam eaters as i'm diabetic one scoop send me into hyper lol

nowadays with eating good my sugars never drop enough even to buy a small pot from morries in


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> do you sell jams tan? yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy i like jam
> 
> my nana used to make me lemon honey and i LOVED it so much on fresh hot cakes OMFG


Mostly pressies hun....hmmmm lemon honey? Never heard of it....I will have a mooch! I forgot to mention the boozy fruits that I have done too lol


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb :Jam making:thumb: So far -
> 
> Plum & Cinnamon
> 
> Blackberry Apple Jewel Jam
> 
> Necterine & Raspberry Jelly
> 
> Plupple Chutney
> 
> .......delivery of 72 jams jars:whistling:
> 
> Obsessive personality??????
> 
> 
> 
> Jam tarts:tongue:


Sounds goooood Tan! Like you mine are for pressies in little Christmas hampers I have planned for this year.....got a shedloads of Jam to make still but all will be made from FREE fresh local and wild produce that I have close to home.....crab apples, blackberries, elderberries, rosehips and more plums etc.

Plan for hampers basic ingredients - homemade choccie truffles, caribbean black cake, chutney, biscuits and a bottle of something or some nice tea.

October and NOvember are going to eb busy months LOL!

Where do you get your jars from? I have been put onto Freeman and Harding by our local bee keeper......have had some great honey from her recently.

You know I swear I put in this blog somewhere that CAKE and FOOD were OFF TOPIC whilst I am dietting......woman of my word I am  

Lou XX


----------



## ElfinTan

http://www.jamjarshop.com/

Hedgerowing is just such good fun! I have been monitoring my free produce whilst pounding the pavements lol....urban farming at it's best!


----------



## MissBC

thats a good idea actually? i used to make gift baskets for chrissie pressies back home, mainly filled with smellies and chocolates and home made christmas cake and christmas mince pies etc but maybe i should make them up again.

Tan lemon honey (its prob called something else over here like lemon curd or something)

this is the recipe, its lush, sweetish but tart and FECKING amazing

500g sugar

125g butter

4 eggs

Rind and juice 4 lemons

Grate the zest of lemons, strain the juice, beat eggs a little, put all ingredients into a double saucepan or in a basin and stand in hot water. (the food, not you, presumably).

Cook slowly till thick and smooth, put into hot jars, store in fridge.


----------



## poshbird

MissBC said:


> thats a good idea actually? i used to make gift baskets for chrissie pressies back home, mainly filled with smellies and chocolates and home made christmas cake and christmas mince pies etc but maybe i should make them up again.
> 
> Tan lemon honey (its prob called something else over here like lemon curd or something)
> 
> this is the recipe, its lush, sweetish but tart and FECKING amazing
> 
> 500g sugar
> 
> 125g butter
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> Rind and juice 4 lemons
> 
> Grate the zest of lemons, strain the juice, beat eggs a little, put all ingredients into a double saucepan or in a basin and stand in hot water. (the food, not you, presumably).
> 
> Cook slowly till thick and smooth, put into hot jars, store in fridge.


That sounds amazing will def try and make it for my next cheat, dieting sucks lol



Lou said:


> Sounds goooood Tan! Like you mine are for pressies in little Christmas hampers I have planned for this year.....got a shedloads of Jam to make still but all will be made from FREE fresh local and wild produce that I have close to home.....crab apples, blackberries, elderberries, rosehips and more plums etc.
> 
> Plan for hampers basic ingredients - homemade choccie truffles, caribbean black cake, chutney, biscuits and a bottle of something or some nice tea.
> 
> October and NOvember are going to eb busy months LOL!
> 
> Where do you get your jars from? I have been put onto Freeman and Harding by our local bee keeper......have had some great honey from her recently.
> 
> You know I swear I put in this blog somewhere that CAKE and FOOD were OFF TOPIC whilst I am dietting......woman of my word I am
> 
> Lou XX


oo My favourite jam would have to be apricot jam ....... I could eat loads of the stuff....


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> thats a good idea actually? i used to make gift baskets for chrissie pressies back home, mainly filled with smellies and chocolates and home made christmas cake and christmas mince pies etc but maybe i should make them up again.
> 
> Tan lemon honey (its prob called something else over here like lemon curd or something)
> 
> this is the recipe, its lush, sweetish but tart and FECKING amazing
> 
> 500g sugar
> 
> 125g butter
> 
> 4 eggs
> 
> Rind and juice 4 lemons
> 
> Grate the zest of lemons, strain the juice, beat eggs a little, put all ingredients into a double saucepan or in a basin and stand in hot water. (the food, not you, presumably).
> 
> Cook slowly till thick and smooth, put into hot jars, store in fridge.


Yup classic recipe for lemon curd..... I LOVE LEMON CURD I make a fab lemon curd cake...YUM!!


----------



## Lou

Well the a$$ kicking has started!

Cardio has just been put up to 6 days per week and a little after workouts...diet not changed but the way its cycled has been adjusted and for the first time in this prep I am actually feeling a little bit tired!

Less than 9 weeks to go.....and its all starting to come together weight is 79.8kg I am behind schedule with this but I am getting leaner by the day.

No pics yet..... :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Lou

OK......today is the first headfvck day I have had....and it isn't good :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> OK......today is the first headfvck day I have had....and it isn't good :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


WE knew they'd come....doesn't make it easier though! I am not going to placate you because if you are anything like me it won't make the blinders difference:whistling: but you know where I am mate.......oooopt norf wi me 'ed ooop me arris:cool2:


----------



## Lou

Took a trip to Crawley yesterday and had my head straightened.....will be going again next Friday for Karen to have a proper look......to decide what needs to be done.

I know that these last 8 weeks are going to be the hardest I have another 9kg to lose.....weight is now 79.4kg.


----------



## Linny

A pic for you, I use it all the time  xxx


----------



## Lou

LMAO!! That's exactly how it feels.....

But hey I'm through the woods, out the other end and on my way to 78kg....  

Here's a less than ideal pic taken this morning 8 weeks out.......


----------



## Lou

Trained legs today - squats 4 sets then giant set of leg extensions, legs curls followed by walking lunges.....then 20 minutes cardio on stair like stepper thingymabob....effective for the ar$e


----------



## Lou

Well another week has passed and another week closer to comp......

Today was the first time where I felt yup you are 6 weeks out.....that tired to the bones feeling and just hungry ALL the time.

Up til now dieting has been almost cruising.....easy to maintain and a much better experience than last year's.

My waist is 4 inches smaller than last year at this stage and with another 7kg to drop that may well be 5-6 inches smaller than last year......of course the regular Pilates classes have helped too.

So weight is now at 77.3kg.......training is going well and the diet is holding out nicely too. Only another 6 weeks to go.....watch this space.

Today I 'celebrate' 17 years of marriage - my personal life seems to be back on track for the moment.

I have also been busy with baking goodies - cupcakes for a year 10 class at the school where I work - that have shown to be exceptional over the last month so their teacher duly rewarded them.....with cupcakes....Lemon, Chocolate, Blackbottom and Marshmallow. :tongue:

lou XX


----------



## deeppurple

caught in a trap.

BE DE DE DE DE DE DE

I CANT GET OUT.

because i love you to much babyyyy


----------



## jay631

Good for you very inspiring and a great read 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lou

Today was productive - cardio at 6am, get kids sorted for school, take son to school, went shoping for cake display essentials, went home made raspberry jam to go into a white chocolate ganache as a filing for the best chocolate cake you will ever eat....and lemon curd for lemon and poppy seed cupcakes that I am making for a 30th Birthday order.

........icecream with that?

Anyhoo trained chest and biceps today followed by a thirty minute stairmaster session....at six weeks out chest is striating nicely, upper body always comes in first..but legs are now beginning to catch up....seperation is very clearly visible no pics...yet.

and there you have it another day in the life of

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

I weighed today out of sheer devilment.... :lol: :lol: :lol: 76.7kg so all being well I will hit 76kg by the weekend.....that was my contest weight at the British......with another 6 weeks to go til my next comp....... :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:

Lou X


----------



## Lou

What a fabulous weekend!!!

7:30am saturday I pitched up to have breakfast in Nottingham with trainer and mentor Mrs M. only to be asked by a UKBFF judge if I was competing I duly said no and he asked my why? LMAO!! That really made my day, however it didn't stop there I was aksed by a total of 6 people two of them judges.....watch this space.

Anyhoo Mrs M Very happy with progress and allowed me a cheat DAY and promptly told me that she wanted to get about 600-700grms carbs into me.....well mission accomplished especially after dinner at Chiquitos where I have to say the plate and half of tortillas with garlic butter and Jack cheese I ate as a starter was the best! :bounce: :bounce:

Of course the flapjacks and protein bars went down a treat too....

Went back to the serious stuff on Sunday; turkey salad and olive oil all day and back to 6am cardio this morning, Monday.

I trained legs it seems weird that I can now count the number bodypart training sessions on one hand for each session. 5 weeks to go - Posing practise is under way as well as putting together my routine.

Tomorrow is another day and I am looking forward to those challenges - I must confess that I have found the dieting tis time round a doddle by comparison to last year and I am getting great results - I think probably better than last year. If keto dieting were to be presented to me again as a choice I would not take it....I can honestly say i did not function that well with zero carbs.

Lou X


----------



## Jem

Nice chatting with you yesterday Lou - guns are looking great too mwahahaha xx


----------



## Lou

Hey Jem!!

Good to see you yesterday - and yes it lovely having a chin wag don't be a stranger to this thread post all you like...no fear of hijacking anyting here...LOL!!

Jem, keep your focus on your comp and all the best with that!

Lou X


----------



## MissBC

Nice catching up Lou  xxx


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> Nice catching up Lou  xxx


Yeah great to catch up....just sorry to hear about how ill you have been; you and I had a date with cheesecake at the Stars LOL! Still, if you are attending the Stars show I will let you have some of mine..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

Wow dropping that amount off waist is a feat in itself. Hats orf to you chick!

I was gobsmacked when you showed me your abs at the weekend, such a dramatic change from 2 wks prior, I think I may need to borrow your abs  xx


----------



## Lou

Holy Cr4p.....I hit a wall at 4pm today....guess dieting is kicking in again after my food fest on saturday.....and am starting to feel very tired but it could be that I am up at 5 am to do cardio :lol: :lol:

Today the focus has been on getting the rest of my routine sorted....its coming along nicley a few tweeks here and there and it'll be done. Then its just practise, practise, practise for the next 5 weeks. :thumb:

Lou X


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Wow dropping that amount off waist is a feat in itself. Hats orf to you chick!
> 
> I was gobsmacked when you showed me your abs at the weekend, such a dramatic change from 2 wks prior, I think I may need to borrow your abs  xx


Yes .....abs...and 5 weeks to go LOL!! Now for the legs that will be last minute.com.... :cool2:


----------



## Lou

All I have to say today.....

I am in full head fvck and the world can fvck off........NOT A GOOD DAY

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## kitt81

Lou said:


> All I have to say today.....
> 
> I am in full head fvck and the world can fvck off........NOT A GOOD DAY
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


i hated those days lol!! i could quite easily have murdered someone on my bad days!! cant believe you,ve less than 5 weeks left!! probs still feels like forever to you just now though lol!!

xxx


----------



## Hobbio

Lou said:


> All I have to say today.....
> 
> I am in full head fvck and the world can fvck off........NOT A GOOD DAY
> 
> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


*Hugs, then runs away quickly*

Tomorrow will be better


----------



## Bettyboo

Fly by ello, imin head fcuk state too on and off every other day lol xx


----------



## Lou

'bout time I posted something......

Getting REALLY tired......and just almost going through the motions of training and cardio.

Seeing Mrs M tomorrow morning for an assessment and update then any adjustments that need making will be made.

No pics....sorry:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Linny

Get a wheelbarrow to push your ar5e around in instead of dragging it, works wonders  xx


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Get a wheelbarrow to push your ar5e around in instead of dragging it, works wonders  xx


At the moment my ar$e needs a wheelbarrow! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

FCOFFFF :whistling: like your abs :laugh: xx


----------



## Lou

It's Official Lou's ar$e needs a wheelbarrow.... Mrs M...has tweeked diet and training; watch this space I have to quite literally work my ar$e off:lol: :lol: :lol:

I will not be posting for the better part of the next three weeks........its head down and getting the job done.

There is ALOT of work that needs to happen to finalize prep for the show.

I am not being anti-social its just that I will feel like sh!t and need all the rest I can get.....brain will be mush.

C ya

Onward to the Stars!!

Lou XX


----------



## Bettyboo

Good luck sweet :0) i too am working **** off phiff.

xx


----------



## kitt81

Lou said:


> It's Official Lou's ar$e needs a wheelbarrow.... Mrs M...has tweeked diet and training; watch this space I have to quite literally work my ar$e off:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I will not be posting for the better part of the next three weeks........its head down and getting the job done.
> 
> There is ALOT of work that needs to happen to finalize prep for the show.
> 
> I am not being anti-social its just that I will feel like sh!t and need all the rest I can get.....brain will be mush.
> 
> C ya
> 
> Onward to the Stars!!
> 
> Lou XX


thats makes two of us:lol: :lol: :lol: my erse is getting a bit too ghetto booty just now lol!!! keep head down and get it done!! not long before the hard works finished!!xxxx


----------



## Lou

SUFFRIN'...... WITH CAPITAL SUF... mg: mg: mg:


----------



## Linny

Hang in there chick. 1 day at a time, deep breathes

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## Lou

3 days of de-carb to go - the worst three days! Just going to put in the last 45 minutes of cardio AFTER Downton Abbey.

One day at a time sweet Fecking Jesus!! :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Lou

Well what can I say but I am the Queen of the Stars of Tomorrow 2010..... I won the ladies physique class. There was a reasonable turn out too 4 ladies in the class.

Congratulations to all the ladies who entered they all deserve a round of applause for having the balls to get up on stage well done to you all!

BUT without the continued help and support from the VERY BEST trainer, mentor and great friend Karen Marillier I would not have made it.....so a very public thank you to Karen 'The General' Marillier for her knowledge, know how and application of her skills as THE best trainer in the UK.

I also want to thank all my friends for their encouraging phone calls and texts....your support has meant a great deal to me, you know who you are, thank you again 

Here are a three pics taken by Jan Groom and her hubby, Jan is the receptionist at the salon where I have my hair cut and have beauty treatments as required....you know the odd wax job. I told her about the show and said her hubby would be in his element so boooked tickets the same day. Glad to say they had a fantastic time :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Bettyboo

Well done hun, big congrats, well deserved after all your hard work xx


----------



## Conscript

Well done Lou, all that suffering finally paid off, and first place too... :thumb:


----------



## Lou

@ Bettyboo and G-Fresh.....thank you YES the hard work and suffering paid off..... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Linny

BOOM BOOM SHAKE THE FCKIN ROOM :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rykard

Way to go


----------



## Ex-SRD

Great stuff, Lou!


----------



## Hobbio

Well done you!


----------



## 3752

huge congrats Lou you have worked hard for your victory so enjoy the moment and the food


----------



## Lou

Rykard said:


> Way to go





Ex-SRD said:


> Great stuff, Lou!





Hobbio said:


> Well done you!





Pscarb said:


> huge congrats Lou you have worked hard for your victory so enjoy the moment and the food


Thank you all for the Congrats - it took alot of hard work this time round but with the best help in my corner we pulled it off. I have learned sooooooo much over the last few months....including to not get so FAT in the 'off' season. So whilst i have enjoyed some of the foods I have allowed myself today, its back to the drawing board by the end of the week. Start training again after next weekend.

I have a good window of opportunity now to make some very significant improvements in time for next years British Champs.

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> BOOM BOOM SHAKE THE FCKIN ROOM :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you sooo much sweety for all your support. Lou XX


----------



## MissBC

and how did the cheesecake in the corner with just a spoon go down??? 

MASSIVE congrats babe xx


----------



## Britbb

Well done lou, i spoke to you after the show and you looked great!

Like is said to you in person, you shone as the winner very clearly on sunday and definately a contender for the british title as well.

Great result :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well deserved....love how you were buzzing this morning on the phone xxx


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> and how did the cheesecake in the corner with just a spoon go down???
> 
> MASSIVE congrats babe xx


Disappointed you weren't there to share THE most fabulous cheesecake -Chocolate Peanut Butter; naturally a million calories a slice - but I'm worth it LMAO!!

Thanks for the congrats BC


----------



## Lou

Britbb said:


> Well done lou, i spoke to you after the show and you looked great!
> 
> Like is said to you in person, you shone as the winner very clearly on sunday and definately a contender for the british title as well.
> 
> Great result :thumb:


It was good to speak with you Adam.... thanks for your compliments.

Lou XX


----------



## MissBC

Lou said:


> Disappointed you weren't there to share THE most fabulous cheesecake -Chocolate Peanut Butter; naturally a million calories a slice - but I'm worth it LMAO!!
> 
> Thanks for the congrats BC


i know gutted we didnt make it but tbh it was just gonna be to much of a mission and we both couldnt be bothered LOL

Glad you enjoyed it and OMFG that cheesecake sounds amazing was that the recipie you posted cause if it is im making it before my diet starts and it will be the last supper hahahaha


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Well deserved....love how you were buzzing this morning on the phone xxx


Thanks Tan....your support over the last few weeks has been great.... :thumb: :thumb :

This win has done nothing more than spur me on the next goals ar$e and back. I am under no illusions that there is alot work still to be done in the run up to the British. But I am SOOOOOOOOOO up for it.

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

MissBC said:


> i know gutted we didnt make it but tbh it was just gonna be to much of a mission and we both couldnt be bothered LOL
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it and OMFG that cheesecake sounds amazing was that the recipie you posted cause if it is im making it before my diet starts and it will be the last supper hahahaha


Yes it is the recipe I posted - a Nigella Lawson, can't go wrong with it...... her book Kitchen is full of amazing recipes her series on BBC 2 on a Thursday is excellent, food porn at its best:lol: :thumb:  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## kitt81

nice one lou!!! well done!!!!xxx


----------



## Lou

Mmmmmm....after Sundays delightful victory at the Stars show I have been firmly brought back down to earth by the death of my Grandfather yesterday.

He was 80 yrs old and recently contracted a very nasty chest infection and the last news I had was that he was on the mend and expected to make a recovery, however he suffered a dip and bounced back but Monday night took a turn for the worse and past away quite suddenly.

Bernard George Battrick was an honest, forthright man with a kind heart, a good sense of humour, a former Royal Navy Shipwright he had a true sense of duty, a disciplined, patient man who thought things through carefully.

The bitter thing in all of this is that due to some issues with my Grandmother I have not seen them for over 20 years but just recently contact was re-established to rebuild bridges that would hopefully have resulted in them finally meeting their three Great Grandchildren......that opportunity has been seized from me now, I feel truly gutted and hollowed out.

I hadn't expected to have had such a bad reaction but I have been knocked sideways.....

I guess this is another experience in life's rich tapestry that makes us who we are.

The moral of this story is, and I do not want this to sound like some self-concocted armchair philosphy nor do I want this to be cliched; but if you are harbouring issues with family members that aren't being resolved just think about if the opportunity is taken away from you to make things right - you will regret it for the rest of your life.....and life should not be lived with regrets.

Take care of each other....

Lou X


----------



## Linny

It is a rude sharp jolt when this happens.

Big hugs pretty lady, God bless xxxxxxx


----------



## Lou

Well I have had THE most surreal 48hrs......I arrived in Alicante at around 3pm I picked up the hire car and quite literaly bombed up the A-70 to my grandparents place in Moraira.

The first thing: catch up with my Aunt whom I haven't seen for 22 years BUT seemed like it was only yesterday we connected quite well. THEN a visit to my Grandmother which was shocking; she has been reduced to a frail bag of humanity through a stroke, who has lost the power of speech, the use of her left side, is practically blind BUT she is still lucid, she gets very upset and frustrated when she can't express herself. She is doubly incontinent.

The home where my Nana lives is a bit 'One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest' as most of the inmates have Alzheimers or suffer some sort of dementia.......I helped one Dutch woman, Corrie, completely fruitloops, bless her, put on a surgical glove, she was getting really distressed that she couldn't put it on. The care they receive is lovely and the nursing home very clean.

My Aunt had the task of telling my Nana that her husband of 47 years had past away......somehow we all knew that she would outlive him BUT logically speaking and the natural order of things my Nana should not be here today and that also shows her determined spirit, most days she can still muster the words 'go home'. She is also ten years older than my Granfather or Poppy as we all called him.

Anyhow seeing as I was 'ex-communicated' by her 20 years ago our meeting was VERY positive and I raised two smiles from her - I gave her a huge cuddle and she managed to say Thank you. It was the right time to make our peace with each other......

I also caught up with my great uncle and aunt from my father's side.....I won't go into the complications of my family as its all very bizarre but the last time I saw them was in The Netherlands 21 years ago with my Nana.

I also caught up with some very good friends of my grandparents and had THE most profound conversation with the husband........ he was very aware about situations in my family that were not condusive to a happy childhood and he had remembered after all this time and told me he had cried for me.

All I can say there was a lot of karma in Spain in the last 48hrs something that will stay with me for a very long time.

Now that I have had two weeks off from training and have laid things to rest it is time to start the preparations for the 2011 Brits. I have eaten alot of crap over the last 10 days since the Stars both through, need, stress and at times unadulterated greed.

30 mins Cardio at 6 am tomorrow - the clock is ticking and this time calls for discipline, self-control and absolute focus.

Lou XX


----------



## Lou

So the road to the Brits has tentatively started..... have had a few 'gentle' workouts culminating in my last workout today for the week....back.

My weight is steady at the moment at 84kg but will spend the next couple of weeks reducing that to around the 81-82kg this will leave a little room for manoeuvre when on cycle. I will not allow my weight to go above 85kg as 'ordered' by 'The General'.....

The challenge for this next year is to improve drastically the back end where I lose it a bit...... as I have stated I am under no illusion that there is work to be done. So I am rising to the challenge as far as possible in the time allotted to correct my physical flaws.

Lou X


----------



## Lou

Ooooohhhhh joy....just had news that my Mother In Law has taken a turn for the worse....she has cancer that has turned very agressive.... say no more

My husband was just getting to the outskirts of Milton Keynes after a trip to see his ailing mother in Weston Super Mare. Only to receive a call from his Brother to say his Mum has got no longer than a couple of hours defo not going to make it through the night.....so he has had to do an about face an go back down. Meanwhile I have had to take my kids to work.....and left one at home with a new paperround that started today......

Our family never do things by halves.....


----------



## hilly

havnt noticed this before lou. sometimes when it rains it pours wether thats the weather or probs in our lives.

will be following ure prep to the brits tho


----------



## Lou

Well the inevitable has happened and my Mother In Law past away peacefully yesterday at around 4:50 PM....it was the telephone call I had been dreading for about 24 hours....very stressful time. I got the kids out of the house we went out to eat, look at the lights in MK and tried to focus on some positive stuff. However this morning was a tough start and the kids went to school late....so I sent them with a covering note to bail them out of detention for being late and to give the teachers a heads up about having two days out of school for the funeral....no I am not vying to be mother of the year 

Update: Had an upsetting call from my hubby Steve this morning...turns out that his Mum could not be 'dressed' as my Sister In Law has given ALL her clothes and some personal possessions away to charity BEFORE their Mum had departed this life. Steve and his brother David are about to lose the plot with their sister....


----------



## ElfinTan

Love n light x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Love n light x


Thanks Sweety.......there is alot of bad Karma surrouding my sister in law.....there is a queu


----------



## Lou

Helllloooooo my lovelies

Its Monday morning! After a few very stressful days..... people dying all around me; this funeral has been arranged for 23rd December and the wake will be at my husband's Aunt's in Newbury in the evening...... give the old gal a good send off.

I am pleased to say that once again I have straightened out my head and feel I am back on track; - Cardio has been completed, enjoyed breakfast albeit a bit late.

I have booked a photoshoot for the end of January so I have something to focus on - 4-5kg has to come off to bring me down 80-81kg, before shoot happens. Then I will be in a position to keep my weight where it should be I am happy for it to swing between 80-85kg. It gives scope for much needed growth and improvement.

Same ol' same ol'...........


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb:


----------



## Lou

Shocking behaviour..... but I have to laugh at myself. As some of you know all too well I have a passion, nay addiction to Peanut Butter....and I calculated albeit roughly the calories consumed in the three weeks since the Stars show on peanut butter alone...wait for it 35000 that equates to a little over 5kg of PB. That represents 9 jars in varying sizes and types of PB too.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Shocking behaviour..... but I have to laugh at myself. As some of you know all too well I have a passion, nay addiction to Peanut Butter....and I calculated albeit roughly the calories consumed in the three weeks since the Stars show on peanut butter alone...wait for it 35000 that equates to a little over 5kg of PB. That represents 9 jars in varying sizes and types of PB too.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I would stop the counting there mate lol!


----------



## Lou

Yes you are right....... I have stopped the count.

I have come to the conclusion that the 'built on peanut butter' look is no longer an option LMAO!!

A difficult but altogether sensible decision has been made to try to curb my appetite for peanut butter, once the three remaining jars in my cupboard have been consumed......I will no longer buy it. Well maybe have a small jar every so often...to spoon as a treat.

Had I the courage to execute my convictions at present, I would give the jars away but I feel the sense of loss would be too great. The gently weaning off approach is better otherwise I would just feel bitter about this little episode of 'peanut butter cold turkey'.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

Monday was 12 hours of shopping bliss at Bluewater...... on feet all day great fat burning cardio ;-) just as well as we ate our way through a pretzel with cinnamon sugar and Nutella, several coffee's and cake finished off with a Nando's and dessert from M&S.....oh and I forgot the several small shots of Toffee Vodka and a nice warming Gluehwein from a Christmas stall......I was most definitely being led astray by the Secret Santa. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

Trained shoulders on Tuesday which was a great session I am getting THE most outrageous pumps...shoulders have filled out a little more ;-)

I did 30 mins of cardio yesterday but had a day off from training then I trained back today and again experienced some awesomepump in my lats.....it just feels great!!! I totalled 50 mins of cardio.....i had to cut my post workout cardio session short by 10 mins but I am sure its not going to do any harm.

As is well known and documented I don't do a great deal of leg training..however Karen and I had a discussion about skating. (I was a gifted speed skater as a child with Olympic potential...but that is a WHOLE different story) Sorta runs in the family check out Rintje Ritsma http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rintje_Ritsma

It seems a good fit as all the muscle that needs to be maintained and that which needs work are hit during a skate session. Now when I say skate session I mean long track on a set of these babies. Got a nice bit of tarmac at the school where I work.....happy days.


----------



## ElfinTan

They look like soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun....

And I would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hurt myself!....and cry!.....loudly!


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> Shocking behaviour..... but I have to laugh at myself. As some of you know all too well I have a passion, nay addiction to Peanut Butter....and I calculated albeit roughly the calories consumed in the three weeks since the Stars show on peanut butter alone...wait for it 35000 that equates to a little over 5kg of PB. That represents 9 jars in varying sizes and types of PB too.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :tongue: :tongue: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh my giddy aunt THAT is some truck load of PB lolol xx


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> They look like soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much fun....
> 
> And I would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hurt myself!....and cry!.....loudly!


Ohhh yes much fun!!

So I got re-acquainted with my speedskates in the sportshall at the school and fook me my ankles and feet hurt, you have to have strong ankles to support yourself on skates that give you maximum range of movement but absolutely no support! Anyhow I was a little disappointed as the sportshall just isn't big enough to get good full strides but as a start it was good just to be on skates again. Can't wait till the snow clears to use th tarmac at school.  

In the Netherlands they have purpose built long tracks for speedskating in both ice and tarmac......ohhhhh I wish


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> Oh my giddy aunt THAT is some truck load of PB lolol xx


Yup......I finished the last tablespoon this morning I have accounted for something like 12 jars now.....and now no more!


----------



## Lou

Well it has been 15 days since I had the last lot of peanut butter...... bows to loud applause LOL!!

I have managed to train during the holidays and have crept just above the 85kg to 86kg.....so now its all out to strip that down now that the festivities are over. THANK GOD! But I did have a great New Year's party at my house 

I am just about to do some cardio on my X-trainer for 30 minutes in a freezer of a garage. Its -2C so should burn some extra lard 

My girls have gone back to school today, my son doesn't go back until the 6th.... I will miss them during the day.


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW - the Black Cake went down a storm!!!!!! Gifted with warning tags - Don't eat and drive!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> BTW - the Black Cake went down a storm!!!!!! Gifted with warning tags - Don't eat and drive!


Wicked!!! Did you get to taste any yourself?

I didn't get to make my Black cake in the end though I did a run of 4 very well laced fruit cakes that did well.....

I have decided that enough is enough and that I can no longer continue to eat bread, cakes or wheat based products....every time I feel quite pooh after cakes and bread. So on New Year's day I emptied my freezer of 12 packets some partly consumed of my beloved bagels and 2 packets of tea cakes. No one else in my house eats them......


----------



## ElfinTan

Yes it was LUSH and jolly booozy lol! If you do ever make it just let me warn you that you will need a bucket the mix it all after the fruits have soaked!!!!!

BTW - I am out of the FBB thread...a wise man told me never to try to reason with a fool x!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Yes it was LUSH and jolly booozy lol! If you do ever make it just let me warn you that you will need a bucket the mix it all after the fruits have soaked!!!!!
> 
> BTW - I am out of the FBB thread...a wise man told me never to try to reason with a fool x!


Right bucket.....i'll remember that ;-)

Yeah FBB thread.......I am going to leave it alone now...funny you know I said LADIES PLEASE READ and I get a bunch of blokes airing their views on the rightness of women with muscle, business and completely missing the point.... I defo wanted more of the ladies to comment on that one.


----------



## ElfinTan

I know but it really is no suprise. Just frustrating, opinions like a£seholes mate....everybody's got one! Looks like the NAC & NABBA will be the way forward for you and I have to say the NAC International treat their athletes very well ;0) I could be tempted to join you ....but not for a good while lol


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I know but it really is no suprise. Just frustrating, opinions like a£seholes mate....everybody's got one! Looks like the NAC & NABBA will be the way forward for you and I have to say the NAC International treat their athletes very well ;0) I could be tempted to join you ....but not for a good while lol


I have already been asked by Eugene to compete with the NAC which I am seriously considering BUT I would also like to think that NABBA has a place for me too ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah I reckon so too!


----------



## Lou

OK......getting back to the serious business of training this week. Last week I trained and it went well but it was messy with having to take my kids with me, attention does have a tendency to wander when I have my son with me as he is more curious than most and wants to inspect things to see how they work and naturally try the equipment out too. Nothing more than I would expect from him.....he's a boy, aged 7 albeit he's 8 next month and he's autistic and the funniest most charming child on the planet but a distraction nonethelesss when we are not using the creche at my other 'gym'.

I have a couple of hours before I go to Atlas Fitness in Wolverton to do my thang....glutes and hams with additional cardio.....my early morning session has been completed 30 minutes of X-trainer.

Diet is on the whole good and steady had a cheat on Friday and a very small scoop of homemade chocolate ice cream last night after my low carb dinner of Texas Brisket and veg.

But still I am unhappy with the way stuff is happening with bodyfat levels......can't go into detail as I haven't yet pinpointed the cause of problem and certainly haven't a solution to the problem. Watch this space....


----------



## Lou

Its day three of eating TOTALLY clean; chicken, rice/ricecakes and veg, chicken, potato and veg, chicken and salad, porridge and protein.......its just like dieting for a comp..... in fact I feel like I am dieting for a comp. Will I ever be able to eat 'normal' food again?????

It has also been 23 days since I consumed my last tablespoon of peanut butter..... I do miss it but I am not getting obsessed by not having it.

I trained shoulders today and have re-instated post-workout cardio........things is not so rosie at the moment in MY opinion.


----------



## Lou

OK....diet revision from Mrs M in place.......play time at the gym went well today but have yet again been banned from doing legs. Apart from a daily dose of walking lunges and high stepper.... wonderful :0

So onwards and upwards.....


----------



## liverpoolfc11

can someone give me an ideal diet and gym plan for losing weight quickly, im 5 ft 11 male and weigh about 15 stone 2 pounds but i want to be 13,5 stone as soon as possible


----------



## Lou

Well time flies doesn't it? Here we are nearly at the end of February and I hvaebn't posted a thing for weeks....

I am though proud to say that That I have stayed reasonably close to my goal weight of 85kg and have only strayed to 87kg.....BUT I have been informed that by June I have to be a tidy 80kg.....SO I have some work to do. Things have to be tightened up to induce a slow and steady fat loss.

Am I up for it? Hell yes!!!!

My back has filled out a little; you can't necessarily play cricket on it but a nice game of rounders would be apt.

In the meantime I have a couple of interesting trips with Show Tan - The British Grand Prix and Fitness Expo 2011 getting up close and personal with the leading Amateurs and Pro's hard bloody work but bags of fun! And also the Northern Ireland NABBA Show - we fly to Belfast on April 28th and home on May 1st.

I have started planning the Fitness Kitchen site - page has been thrown up selling Muscle Fury products www.fitnesskitchen.co.uk its a shameless plug but reasonably priced products that are of great quality. The flavours are awesome and they mix superbly....check it out.

Lou XX


----------



## thetong6969

will order some v soon reasonable prices


----------



## Lou

Here we go again.....long time no post but then haven't had huge amounts to report other than a steady weight increase above and beyond what I was allowed BUT I stayed MUCH leaner this time round.

Weight is coming down nicely now and I am just back in the zone of acceptability..... watch out as I will be starting my cut a full 10 kg LIGHTER than when I started cutting for the Stars of Tomorrow 2010. Its going to be interesting


----------

